# General > Literature >  Haiku

## Kingetter

They think they are smart
Dissenting orgers will soon
Go off to org jail



I hope Haiku 'fans' will follow up on this with more and much better.

----------


## Gleber2

Could be wrong you see
but this simple song for ye
could be my last.

Scottish haiku.

----------


## Kingetter

> Could be wrong you see
> but this simple song for ye
> could be my last.
> 
> Scottish haiku.


 
I hope you aren't right
With your so solemn reply
We need you to stay


(Haiku - 5,7,5 = 17)

----------


## trinkie

A simple oldtimer
Bad ryhmer
One Liner
Nothing finer.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





They never fail
To moan and wail
At lack of email
When sent to org.jail.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kingetter

From: http://home.clara.net/nhi/gepm002.htm

"The haiku originates from Japan.

How To Write Haiku 

The haiku is a very simple form of writing. So think many poets exposed to this verse for the first time. The more perceptive of them soon realise that it can in reality be rather difficult. A casual glance at magazines or web pages will often show a wealth of examples, good, bad and indifferent. On asking further the poet usually gets told that haiku are traditionally written in three lines of 5-7-5 syllables. They may also be told that all haiku include a "season word" (kigo) to indicate the time of year to which the haiku relates. For a beginning this might do."

So, an example might be like this -

rain drops keep falling
rivers flow swiftly, seawards
to make us more rain 

though "season" isn't mentioned. 

Are the rules 'hard and fast' as regards form?  Probably not anymore, but applying them does make haiku writing more of an inspiring challenge.

----------


## badger

I don't know who wrote it but it was sent to me long ago and I love it -

ERROR MESSAGES

First snow, then silence. 
This thousand dollar screen 
Dies so beautifully.

Stay the patient course. 
Of little worth is your ire 
The network is down. 

That which you seek 
Cannot be located 
But endless others exist. 

Chaos reigns within. 
Reflect, repent and reboot. 
Order shall return.

Aborted effort: 
Close all that you have. 
You ask far too much. 

With searching comes loss 
And the presence of absence; 
"My Novel" not found. 

A file that big? 
It might be very useful. 
But now it is gone.

You are attempting a journey 
Along a muddled path 
File Not Found. 

The Tao that is seen 
Is not the true Tao until 
You bring fresh toner.

Yesterday it worked. 
Today it is not working. 
Windows is like that. 

Three things are certain: 
Death, taxes and lost data. 
Guess which has occurred. 

You step in the stream, 
But the water has moved on. 
This page is not here. 

Out of memory. 
We wish to hold the whole sky, 
But we never will. 

Having been erased, 
The document you're seeking 
Must now be retyped. 

Serious error. 
All Shortcuts have disappeared. 
Screen. Mind. Both are blank. 

Windows NT crashed. 
I am the Blue Screen of Death. 
No one hears your screams.

----------


## Gleber2

> From: http://home.clara.net/nhi/gepm002.htm
> 
> "The haiku originates from Japan.
> 
> How To Write Haiku 
> 
> The haiku is a very simple form of writing. So think many poets exposed to this verse for the first time. The more perceptive of them soon realise that it can in reality be rather difficult. A casual glance at magazines or web pages will often show a wealth of examples, good, bad and indifferent. On asking further the poet usually gets told that haiku are traditionally written in three lines of 5-7-5 syllables. They may also be told that all haiku include a "season word" (kigo) to indicate the time of year to which the haiku relates. For a beginning this might do."
> 
> So, an example might be like this -
> ...


What an old pedant you are!!!! But we bask in your erudition and learn from your wisdom. I always thought 14 but you are right it is 17. I will write my haikus correctly in future. :Grin:

----------


## Kingetter

> What an old pedant you are!!!! But we bask in your erudition and learn from your wisdom. I always thought 14 but you are right it is 17. I will write my haikus correctly in future.


Aren't I just?  Comes of not being smart and flexible/adaptable so 'stick-in-the-mud-old-me just keeps with the old ways, thus making me a traditionalist I suppose.
However, sticking to the old rules makes it more of a challenge and therefore more stimulating.

----------


## Gleber2

It seems this to me 
With cold bare trees around us 
We should watch our step.

----------


## Kingetter

It seems this to me 
With the coldness of winter
We should wrap up warm

(And thanks for the starter from the previous posting).

----------


## Gleber2

In jail for our sins
The frost will sharply bite us
We must then take care.

----------


## Kingetter

And then we get out
And we rejoin our org friends
Are we repentant?

----------


## Gleber2

To repent means guilt
the bright sun of innocence
shines upon me now.

----------


## canuck

> What an old pedant you are!!!! But we bask in your erudition and learn from your wisdom. I always thought 14 but you are right it is 17. I will write my haikus correctly in future.


 
It seems this to me
I was once called pedant
Must be all the rain

----------


## Gleber2

We three who must write
When the first snow is falling
Will share the same cell

----------


## Sporran

Summer's almost gone
Soon leaves will be falling
To the ground again

----------


## Sporran

Summer days will fade
And autumn's golden glory
Will colour our world

----------


## Sporran

Steve Irwin has died
Little man, larger than life
Many will miss you

----------


## Bobinovich

*Not season related but true (for many) nevertheless*

*The hoover sits in
its own little cupboard space
gathering much dust*

----------


## Kenn

Sparkling dewdrops on a spider's web
Autumn's here
And summer's dead.

----------


## golach

I sit in the Org
with nipping brain
some folk in here
gi me a pain

----------


## Gleber2

My posterior pain
As winter's fresh approaching
Seems to come from you

----------


## Kingetter

There's time and a place
To have feelings of discord
Please don't have them here.

----------


## Ann

Love the Haiku folks; keep them coming!

----------


## Kingetter

Will you not join us Ann and create some? For help, look at #5 in this thread and also at Sporran's pieces - go on, give it a go.

----------


## Gleber2

> There's time and a place
> To have feelings of discord
> Please don't have them here.


Clearly I can see
Your concerns about this thread
but Golach is friend.


Well at least he was
When, winter's snow a whirling,
We met and conversed.

----------


## Kingetter

> Clearly I can see
> Your concerns about this thread
> but Golach is friend.
> 
> 
> Well at least he was
> When, winter's snow a whirling,
> We met and conversed.


 
So what I observe
Is really far from the truth
So why should that be?

----------


## Gleber2

> So what I observe
> Is really far from the truth
> So why should that be?


Pierce the Illusion
See the truth that lies beneath
As two jokers smile

----------


## Kingetter

I have seen such smiles
And I'm not really convinced
Truth is perception

----------


## Gleber2

> I have seen such smiles
> And I'm not really convinced
> Truth is perception


See, in the Dojo
Two friends, to pass winter's time
Will but gently fight.

----------


## Kingetter

But here in U. K.
No Dojo, not winter, not yet
And he's kin, not friend?

----------


## Gleber2

> But here in U. K.
> No Dojo, not winter, not yet
> And he's kin, not friend?


 Poets paint a scene
In metaphor the meaning hid
To open the mind.

----------


## Kingetter

And painters who write
In script unfamiliar
Tend more to confuse

----------


## Gleber2

If unfamiliar learn
and bright, like frost, will be seen
Your new intellect

Is confusion 
To be epitaph of man
 He who will not see.

----------


## Kingetter

May old dog learn new?
Less bright, more ashen, less clear
Too  late in this case.

My observation
Surely the Past can be seen
The Future, No.

----------


## Niall Fernie

How much I detest,
things drawn from the internet,
that they did not write.


They post and they post,
yet have nothing new to say,
how I love my job.

----------


## Gleber2

> How much I detest,
> things drawn from the internet,
> that they did not write.
> 
> 
> They post and they post,
> yet have nothing new to say,
> how I love my job.


Does the Org exist
for the folk or do the folk 
exist for the Org.

Does power corrupt
Or does it only corrupt
the corruptable.

----------


## Kingetter

> How much I detest,
> things drawn from the internet,
> that they did not write.
> 
> 
> They post and they post,
> yet have nothing new to say,
> how I love my job.


Despite your dislike
The 'Net's like a library
For people to use

Repetitive posts
Are a bore and a pain
Inspire us, please do.

----------


## Saveman

Of this I've never 
seen the like of before
I guess I am sad.

Digging deeper down
I find I'm one of you
where does that leave me?

----------


## Sporran

Now the grey sky pours
The welcome watery rain
Nourishes parched plants

----------


## Gleber2

> Of this I've never 
> seen the like of before
> I guess I am sad.
> 
> Digging deeper down
> I find I'm one of you
> where does that leave me?


Short of a sylable! ::  5 7 5

----------


## Sporran

Dunnet Head Lighthouse
Beams with musical talent
From near and afar

----------


## Kingetter

> Of this I've never 
> seen the like of before
> I guess I am sad.
> 
> Digging deeper down
> I find I'm one of you
> where does that leave me?


 
Each day that you wake
Is both new and a challenge
So be of good cheer

Its not down but up
Is where we are located
On top of Mount Olympus.

----------


## Gleber2

> Each day that you wake
> Is both new and a challenge
> So be of good cheer
> 
> Its not down but up
> Is where we are located
> On top of Mount Olympus.


 Ye of the elite
Your hubris will condemn ye
To the blackest pits.

----------


## Saveman

> Short of a sylable! 5 7 5




My maths is not good
i do confess to you all
so i'll try again

----------


## Gleber2

Like cherry blossoms
In a fresh spring breeze blowing
Rheghead is long gone.

----------


## Kingetter

Chaff blown by the wind
Lingers on in memory
Gone but here, agree?

----------


## Gleber2

> Chaff blown by the wind
> Lingers on in memory
> Gone but here, agree?


Here there is no doubt
When corporate body gone
Some spirit remains.

----------


## Kingetter

And I'm in no doubt
As to where I'm going to next
My tea I'm after.

----------


## Sporran

Stroma and Swona
Leave them alone SNP
We won't let them go!

----------


## canuck

Celtic knots _spring_ forth
To mourn the loss of Rheghead
Oh, what a sad day.

----------


## Gleber2

With those who have gone
Into spectral mist long past
He is finding friends.

----------


## Sporran

Rheghead, come back please
We'll miss ye oan oor forums
Dinna leave say seen!

----------


## Kenn

Scarlet berries hang in clusters
Reflected in deep dark pool
Skelpie lurks below

----------


## canuck

Some of us do great
at this.  Others like me do
not quite do as well.

----------


## Tiger Jones

The cygnet; now brown
Maturity nears, turns white
Some day bears young too

----------


## golach

Rheghead went his way
his choice alone
why should we cry

----------


## Gleber2

> Rheghead went his way
> his choice alone
> why should we cry


Haiku is strict in form
Rules are not to be broken
Five seven five must be.

----------


## Kingetter

> Some of us do great
> at this. Others like me do
> not quite do as well.


Practice helps and besides, they make one think.

----------


## Kingetter

> Haiku is strict in form
> Rules are not to be broken
> Five seven five must be.


Wanna put a 'stickie' up about that?

----------


## Kingetter

> Stroma and Swona
> Leave them alone SNP
> We won't let them go!


But you'll need to let something go from a full PM mailbox!!!!

----------


## Sporran

> But you'll need to let something go from a full PM mailbox!!!!


Aye, you're right my friend
I need to clear my mailbox
Glad you let me know!

----------


## golach

Gleber2 rules from the North
His rules he says are the Law
But I dont' think so

----------


## Kingetter

This house is for friends
Not a site to do battle
So give us a break?

----------


## Gleber2

> Gleber2 rules from the North
> His rules he says are the Law
> But I dont' think so


To obey the rules
writ long ago in Japan
Is to write haiku.

To ignore the rules 
Writ long ago in Japan
Is to write nonsense.

----------


## trinkie

To squabble in Haiku
Gives joy to a few
So sad
So bad
Adieu !

----------


## canuck

It seems this to me
Early on a clear fall morn
The org board is slow

----------


## Gleber2

To squable takes two
I only wish to instruct
 Who is less aware

----------


## Big Jean

The playful jabs may
go back and forth, but friendship
lurks below I think !

----------


## Gleber2

> The playful jabs may
> go back and forth, but friendship
> lurks below I think !


One can choose one's friends
But those who are related
Are there forever.

----------


## Big Jean

I too, I admit
Have some I would gladly see
Go far, far away .

Then again I know
I would dearly miss them, so
I take back those thoughts .

Hold close all your kin
For you never know when time
Will take them from you .


(by the way Gleber2, glad you have stayed !!)

----------


## Gleber2

> (by the way Gleber2, glad you have stayed !!)


I took a risk yet
as winter cometh too soon
I am glad I stayed.

----------


## Big Jean

Reds and golds appear.
Leaves start to fall, crisp days come.
It's Autumn's glory.

----------


## Gleber2

> Reds and golds appear.
> Leaves start to fall, crisp days come.
> It's Autumn's glory.


Autumn's glory is
Precursor of short sharp days
When winter frost shines.

----------


## Sporran

> Autumn's glory is
> Precursor of short sharp days
> When winter frost shines.


Monochrome marvel
Caithness in blanket of white
Bold grey sea and sky!

----------


## Gleber2

> Monochrome marvel
> Caithness in blanket of white
> Bold grey sea and sky!


 Bright red spot moving, 
Clear upon unbroken snow.
A child coming home.

----------


## Sporran

It's been five years since
Two planes swooped like birds of prey
Upon Twin Towers

Crashing, exploding
The dastardly deed was done,
Hell's inferno next

Both towers collapsed
The world watched dazed and confused
Shocked by what they'd seen

Not a movie this
But a real life horror show
On our TV screens

Many lost their life
They perished before their time
And the whole world mourned...

----------


## Gleber2

Bush and Blair then had
An excuse to kill thousands
In the Middle East.

----------


## Gleber2

Does God exist or not
Is there a Heaven and Hell
What does it matter.

----------


## Gleber2

It seems to me, though
 Many people like to argue
There is no answer.

----------


## canuck

To fuss the future
And not love life everyday
Is time just wasted

----------


## Big Jean

Believer I am.
It provides me peace and joy.
The answer for me .

I do not expect
Many followers, you see,
All have their own thoughts .

But for me alone,
Comfort, hope, the afterlife
Awaits heavenly .

----------


## Sporran

The Caithness tartan
Brown, black, lilac, yellow, red 
Landscape in colour!

Brown mooreland, black peat
Lilac heather, yellow beach
Red sunset beauty!

----------


## Gleber2

Kingetter has gone
And so few write Haiku now
That the muse has flown.

----------


## Sporran

> Kingetter has gone
> And so few write Haiku now
> That the muse has flown.


Soon he will return
And we must try to write more
To please and amuse.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> Soon he will return
> And we must try to write more
> To please and amuse.


 Hi! Coo! Summer ends,
Winter creeps: Kingetter rests.
Warms toes by the fire.    ::  ::

----------


## Gleber2

In sunny Shetland
He will always need a fire
On September nights.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Unst: Sixareens race
on silver sea to da haaf.
Catch well; fish gutted          (in both senses :-) )

----------


## Gleber2

I feel that Shetland
And Orkney should be given
To Norway again.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Ahh, far, fair Norway...
To return to the fold now,
Financial good news!

Snow and frost on trees
Health Service works; where may
I buy my ticket?

----------


## canuck

Soon The Kin returns
His camera full of art
To amuse us all.

----------


## Pink Lippy

In late summer time:
Find all posts by Pink Lippy
And make up your mind.

----------


## Sporran

> I feel that Shetland
> And Orkney should be given
> To Norway again.


If that did occur
We'd point to Old Man of Hoy
And say "There's Norway!"

----------


## Gleber2

Soon cold winter winds
Will howl around the Lighthouse
Hoy unseen through mist.

----------


## scotsboy

The wind blew
The skitter flew
Over the hill and killed a coo

A Caitness Hacoo

----------


## canuck

> Haiku is strict in form
> Rules are not to be broken
> Five seven five must be.


Be careful Scotsboy
When Gleber2 says behave
The law is sacred.

----------


## scotsboy

Aye that is for Haiku, as I said mine is a HACOO :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> Aye that is for Haiku, as I said mine is a HACOO


Sentence passed now
you will spend eternity
In Gollum's control.

----------


## canuck

> Aye that is for Haiku, as I said mine is a HACOO


We are purists here
HACOO is another thread
For springtime artists

----------


## Gleber2

There is a coo here
It has gone now it would seem
It must have shifted.

Genuine Hacoo.

----------


## roblovesplastic

have a sticky on what a Haiku is and the rules,

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease

----------


## Gleber2

> From: http://home.clara.net/nhi/gepm002.htm
> 
> "The haiku originates from Japan.
> 
> How To Write Haiku 
> 
> The haiku is a very simple form of writing. So think many poets exposed to this verse for the first time. The more perceptive of them soon realise that it can in reality be rather difficult. A casual glance at magazines or web pages will often show a wealth of examples, good, bad and indifferent. On asking further the poet usually gets told that haiku are traditionally written in three lines of 5-7-5 syllables. They may also be told that all haiku include a "season word" (kigo) to indicate the time of year to which the haiku relates. For a beginning this might do."
> 
> So, an example might be like this -
> ...





> have a sticky on what a Haiku is and the rules,
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


All you need to get started. ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

johnny explain it or shut it

----------


## phoenix

Summers gone, or is 
it? The plants they grow again, in
confusion they are!

My first bash at Haiku. I find it very interesting  :Smile:  youll keep me right wont you Gleber2? How have I done so far?  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> johnny explain it or shut it


Are you so drunk or otherwise that you can't see that the last post from me explains it all.




> Summers gone, or is 
> it? The plants they grow again, in
> confusion they are!
> 
> My first bash at Haiku. I find it very interesting  youll keep me right wont you Gleber2? How have I done so far?


Within the rules Phoenix. In my opinion it reads better when the lines are not split up. But beauty is in the eye of the poet. :Grin:

----------


## phoenix

> Within the rules Phoenix. In my opinion it reads better when the lines are not split up. But beauty is in the eye of the poet.


Cheers Gleber2......I think I know what you mean!  :Smile:

----------


## golach

> There is a coo here
> It has gone now it would seem
> It must have shifted.
> 
> Genuine Hacoo.


Not an origional, more from the Dundee area than Dunnet, but a good adaption

----------


## canuck

We have been given
The task of keeping this thread
Pure 'til Kin returns.

----------


## canuck

Rob, my friend, just write
Three lines of lyrics with beats
That go five, seven, five.

----------


## golach

> Not an origional, more from the Dundee area than Dunnet, but a good adaption


On yonder hill there stands a coo
it must have moved
Its no there noo

----------


## canuck

How can the world end
With G2 writing such poems
The sun shines on us

----------


## j4bberw0ck

I don't know about you
But thinking in five, seven,
five is challenging.

----------


## roblovesplastic

man likes to control
all the world is a forum
give yourself a poke

----------


## Gleber2

> man likes to control
> all the world is a forum
> give yourself a poke


You got it, Plastic Drum Basher.

----------


## canuck

The drum has sounded
rob writes like the Haiku peeps
We give a huge cheer

----------


## Gleber2

> The drum has sounded
> rob writes like the Haiku peeps
> We give a huge cheer


But are we not asked
To refer to the season
To obey the rules.

----------


## trinkie

The night is so still 
But sounds of distant drumming
Fill my heart with joy.

----------


## scotsboy

Oh lets have a proper go then:

It was in the night
The bad dream that came to me
Daylight removed it

----------


## scotsboy

Breakfast on the go
Lunch taken in my office 
Dinner I can chew

----------


## scotsboy

Work is a burden
Study enlightens my time
Family is life

----------


## scotsboy

Hot in the morning
And all during the long day
Night is no saviour

----------


## scotsboy

I can not see me
I can sometimes see through me
Can you see though me?

----------


## scotsboy

Mince and tatties mmm
Clapshot, manna from heaven
MacDonalds, pure trock

----------


## scotsboy

Skate wings make ye go
So do oysters so they say
Water is our blood

----------


## scotsboy

Dust from outer space
Does not choke our lungs the same
Were all made of stars

----------


## scotsboy

Singing is not me
Sweet is not the sound I make
Let me think not sing

----------


## canuck

> But are we not asked
> To refer to the season
> To obey the rules.


Oh for one so keen
I oft forget the season
May the rules return.

----------


## Gleber2

Prolific Scotsboy
With your new found talent,
Ease our winter nights.

----------


## scotsboy

Good intentions may
Good deeds may on occasion
Ignorance abides

----------


## canuck

Won't Kin be happy
On his fall return to find
So many with the muse.

J4 takes a try
Silver Darlings gives it life
Phoenix is for real.

Scotsboy is profound
rob has seen a new talent
Spring will surely come.

----------


## scotsboy

Idi Amin said
Look, I am the King of Scots
A muslim monarch

----------


## roblovesplastic

I love haiku too
yes just like u but wait
here comes winter poo

----------


## scotsboy

Are we all the same?
What makes you think we differ?
I can get angry

----------


## canuck

Anger need not be
With Haiku friends around you
We like your seasons.

----------


## scotsboy

The search for my soul
Carries me home, away, back, forth
Finding it Ill rest

----------


## Gleber2

> The search for my soul
> Carries me home, away, back, forth
> Finding it Ill rest


 Rest will never come
If you need a soul to find 
The way to your bed.

----------


## Big Jean

Cool breezes blow now.
My summer so quickly gone.
Red and gold I see.

What will follow soon?
Dancing snowflakes falling down
Bring dark days for me.

Gray skies loom above
Not a pleasant sight you see.
Ice, walk carefully !

Stop, look at the young
Enjoying every snowflake.
No dark days for them .

----------


## trinkie

Naked lying there
Two babies born this fine day
Loving parents smile

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Cool breezes blow now.
> My summer so quickly gone.
> Red and gold I see.
> 
> What will follow soon?
> Dancing snowflakes falling down
> Bring dark days for me.
> 
> Gray skies loom above
> ...


 
u followed the rules and made a pretty picture.

----------


## phoenix

My doctor did say
A poet I would be one day
When SAD would leave me.

I Love it!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

It is good to see
Org haiku writers increase
Variety's nice!

----------


## Jackpot

understanding not
although others make perfect sense
a go I would have

----------


## phoenix

It is what you do
That matters most in this life
Others matter not.

----------


## phoenix

Birds twitter and sing
Soft winds blow while we ponder
Mother Natures plans. 

The equinox draws near
Nature she doth rest a while
Death awaits and calls!

----------


## phoenix

We have no such need 
For A Master or Teacher
Ourselves is our need.

When one lights their lamp
It touches on everyone else
For the world to see.

Then the I is we
And the we shall become one
The journey will start.

Magical for us
Mystical for us to see
Listen for the tone.

We will then ascend
To that Great Enlightenment
We have waited for.

The beings of Light
Shall guide the way, have no fear,
All is in my hands.

----------


## Gleber2

I am sure Kingetter will put me right when he returns but it is my belief that the essence of Haiku is the fact that only three lines and seventeen beats are used to express the thought or feeling. I could be wrong but if there are more than three lines it is not a Haiku. Therefore Phoenix's last post, although most enjoyable and poetically fine, is not, technically speaking, a Haiku. Perhaps Kingetter will educate us in longer Japanese forms when he come back. The writing of one's death poem is a very serious business I believe.

----------


## phoenix

> I am sure Kingetter will put me right when he returns but it is my belief that the essence of Haiku is the fact that only three lines and seventeen beats are used to express the thought or feeling. I could be wrong but if there are more than three lines it is not a Haiku. Therefore Phoenix's last post, although most enjoyable and poetically fine, is not, technically speaking, a Haiku. Perhaps Kingetter will educate us in longer Japanese forms when he come back. The writing of one's death poem is a very serious business I believe.


I understand Gleber2! Sorry I got a bit carried away!  :Embarrassment:  I didnt like the last bit........The writing of ones death poem is a very serious business! I thought it was about the collective soul ascending to that higher level of consciousness! You will come to my funeral wont you!  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> I understand Gleber2! Sorry I got a bit carried away!  I didnt like the last bit........The writing of ones death poem is a very serious business! I thought it was about the collective soul ascending to that higher level of consciousness! You will come to my funeral wont you!


What makes you think that
You will be gone before me
You might live longer.

A Death poem is suppused to sum up, in three lines, your whole life.

I have been a singer
My voice has annoyed many,
Many many times.

This could be mine but I think the reaper won't be by for a while (I hope) so this is only an example. :Grin:

----------


## canuck

"Eulogy" might best
Convey the winter sense made
With words "death poem".

----------


## phoenix

> What makes you think that
> You will be gone before me
> You might live longer.
> 
> A Death poem is suppused to sum up, in three lines, your whole life.
> 
> I have been a singer
> My voice has annoyed many,
> Many many times.
> ...


You had me worried I thought you meant that I had predicted my own death! My three lines would read

I found Planet Earth
A very strange place where man
Lives by their own rules

I had many dreams
Of the reaper at my door
I kept the door shut  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

> "Eulogy" might best
> Convey the winter sense made
> With words "death poem".


After death eulogy
Before passing death poem
Many winters yet.

----------


## Big Jean

> I am sure Kingetter will put me right when he returns but it is my belief that the essence of Haiku is the fact that only three lines and seventeen beats are used to express the thought or feeling. I could be wrong but if there are more than three lines it is not a Haiku. Therefore Phoenix's last post, although most enjoyable and poetically fine, is not, technically speaking, a Haiku. Perhaps Kingetter will educate us in longer Japanese forms when he come back. The writing of one's death poem is a very serious business I believe.


If it is as Gleber2 says, I have also been guilty of a "non" Haiku . However, if each segment is posted or viewed separately, would that qualify ? Each part Phoenix has posted could be read as individual pieces, although I guess it would come down to the "season" part missing . Obviously I need to learn much more about Haiku . Your pieces are beautiful Phoenix and I enjoy reading them . No, I am not meaning the death part ! Hopefully Kingetter will put me right too !

----------


## phoenix

Thanks Big Jean  :Smile: 

Death is for some okay
As re-birth will follow soon
It is necessary

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks Big Jean 
> 
> Death is for some okay
> As re-birth will follow soon
> It is necessary


Like passing seasons, 
From life to life moving up
The soul must travel.

----------


## phoenix

> Like passing seasons, 
> From life to life moving up
> The soul must travel.


Is this the time then?
When the tone will be heard soon
Above and Below

I dont know what Im on about  ::  or do I?  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Is this the time then?
> When the tone will be heard soon
> Above and Below
> 
> I dont know what Im on about  or do I?


Play games with the truth
But the eternal truth remains
Stars still sing in tune.

----------


## phoenix

> Play games with the truth
> But the eternal truth remains
> Stars still sing in tune.



Ke sera sera
Whatever will be will be
Ill go with the flow  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

> Play games with the truth
> But the eternal truth remains
> Stars still sing in tune.


 
_"But are we not asked_
_To refer to the season_
_To obey the rules."        (see Gleber2 post 116)_

----------


## Ann

This link will help you understand Haiku.
There are strict rules to be a purist but the rules are often broken these days.

http://anitraweb.org/write/unicorn/haiku.html

There is also a delightful wee book by Pocketbooks called "Atoms of Delight"; an anthology of Scottish haiku and short poems edited by Alec Finlay.

I'd like to introduce you to one or two gems!

Scotch God
_Kent His_
_Faither_

Scotch Star-Trek
_Kent His_ 
_Phaser_

Scotch Education
_I tellt ye_
_I tellt ye_

Scotch Passion
_Forgot_
_Mysel_

Scotch Astrology
_Omen_ 
_In the gloamin_
(Alexander Scott)

Sunday Ferries
Every which way
but Lewis
(Angus Macmillan)

Turner Prize
A coo and a cauf
Cut in hauf
(William Hershaw)

----------


## Gleber2

> This link will help you understand Haiku.
> There are strict rules to be a purist but the rules are often broken these days.
> 
> )


We are supposed to mention season but not de rigeur these days. I think I will try to stay pure in furure verse

.
The tatties howked
Puffins long since flown away
Seems winter comes.

----------


## phoenix

Sorry everyone! I will try to stick the rules, it doesnt come easy.  :Embarrassment:  Discipline is what I need for today!  :Frown: 



Three days she will sleep
Then return in her splendour
And autumn shall come.

----------


## trinkie

The sea is raging
Our herring nets now so full
Food for the winter

----------


## trinkie

She stands on the brae
Waiting for the fishing boats
Winter clouds so black

----------


## roblovesplastic

i wan der as lone
ly as a stoat in the spring
of stoatyness, yeah.

----------


## canuck

The grey clowds hang low
Over fields of pink heather
Rob really gets it.

----------


## roblovesplastic

> The grey clowds hang low
> Over fields of pink heather
> Rob really gets it.


to me your far off
but not so far as u dont care
i feel warm inside

----------


## Moira

Days of youth long gone
Autumn golds fleeting, shortlived
Wisdom arrives late

----------


## canuck

Autumn comes alive
A day of new birth begins
Joy makes friends with hope.

----------


## Gleber2

> Days of youth long gone
> Autumn golds fleeting, shortlived
> Wisdom arrives late


I'm sure Kingetter would agree with me that this is one of the best Haiku's so far in this thread.

----------


## phoenix

Lights of gold and blue
Dance across the waves and pools
Like spirits in flight.

----------


## Gleber2

> Lights of gold and blue
> Dance across the waves and pools
> Like spirits in flight.


Dragonfly vibrates
Short fast life almost gone
So fast the seasons.

----------


## scotsboy

Serendipity
A chance encounter with fate
As luck would have it

----------


## phoenix

> Dragonfly vibrates
> Short fast life almost gone
> So fast the seasons.


Time! An Illusion
If wisely spent theres plenty
Then seasons will flow.

----------


## Gleber2

> Time! An Illusion
> If wisely spent theres plenty
> Then seasons will flow.


For the dragonfly
The seasons of single day
Will last for ever.

----------


## phoenix

> For the dragonfly
> The seasons of single day
> Will last for ever.


The dragonfly knows
The moves she makes with swift wings
In all the seasons.

----------


## Sporran

Summer says goodbye
As Autumn days do greet us
Leaves lose their green hue

----------


## phoenix

On clear starry nights
you will hear the Owl hooting
her words of wisdom.

----------


## phoenix

Swallows are still here
weaving, dancing and singing
on summers last breathe.

----------


## Gleber2

> Swallows are still here
> weaving, dancing and singing
> on summers last breathe.


Flowers are fading
Winds are getting sharper now
Soon it will snow here.

----------


## sassylass

a crash reduces
your expensive computer
to a simple stone

anon.

----------


## phoenix

> Flowers are fading
> Winds are getting sharper now
> Soon it will snow here.


I doubt it will snow
Global Warming is with us
No more four seasons.

----------


## Gleber2

> I doubt it will snow
> Global Warming is with us
> No more four seasons.


When the world warms up
The Gulf stream is going to stop
We will have ice here.

----------


## phoenix

> When the world warms up
> The Gulf stream is going to stop
> We will have ice here.


I hear you say this
I am unsure as to why
Time will tell all.

----------


## phoenix

> When the world warms up
> The Gulf stream is going to stop
> We will have ice here.


These things you can change
By a few words from the heart
It will be halted

----------


## Gleber2

I wish that were true
It has gone too far by now
We await our fate.

----------


## phoenix

> I wish that were true
> It has gone too far by now
> We await our fate.



Awwh! This I dont want
I'd rather be saved than die
In this awful way.

----------


## Gleber2

> Awwh! This I dont want
> I'd rather be saved than die
> In this awful way.


This catastrophe
To happen in our lifetimes
I just don't think so.

----------


## trinkie

Poetry welcomes
With open arms and light heart
All who would enter.




So come on in Gleeber,  the meter's fine !

----------


## phoenix

Sun beats down upon Earth
Her rays warm up the ocean
All things will soon change.

----------


## phoenix

Where are the poets
Its so lonely here just now
Where have they all gone.  ::

----------


## Ann

> Where are the poets
> Its so lonely here just now
> Where have they all gone.


They were at the Mill
Listening to John and Son
A great autumn night  :Wink:

----------


## canuck

Ah, music of light
How grand for us to have friends
Who play like the stars

----------


## Gleber2

The notes flew like birds
Feathers wilting under lights
As hot as summer.

----------


## roblovesplastic

the fog it might clear
but i will always be lost
in the snow patrol

----------


## roblovesplastic

the snow aint so quick
as i'd run away to you
poke yersel im clear.

----------


## roblovesplastic

the spiral it spins
as i do towards heaven
summer lets you dance

----------


## Sporran

> Where are the poets
> Its so lonely here just now
> Where have they all gone.


Not bored but busy
This poet's run out of time
Must try to find some!

----------


## Gleber2

Haiku's are easy
Sonnets take a lot more thought
On long winter nights.

----------


## Sporran

> Haiku's are easy
> Sonnets take a lot more thought
> On long winter nights.


That's true Gleber2
Writing Haiku is a breeze
Sonnets are harder.

----------


## Gleber2

> That's true Gleber2
> Writing Haiku is a breeze
> Sonnets are harder.


To complete and read
Your first perfect sonnet is
Unforgetable.

----------


## Big Jean

Perfect it should be .
So impossible for me,
That sonnet to write !

----------


## trinkie

Orkney Butterfly
Sitting on the ledge so still
Soft light touching you

----------


## phoenix

Haiku its quiet
Do they sleep on Autumn night
When its dark and wet.

----------


## Gleber2

It seems you are right
No-one stirs to write but you
Soon we will awake.

----------


## Kingetter

I'm not quite ready
To apply my pen and ink
Quill needs sharpening.

----------


## canuck

The boys of summer
Have packed their bats and balls
Spring's a long way off  :: 


http://toronto.bluejays.mlb.com/NASA...x.jsp?c_id=tor

----------


## canuck

> I'm not quite ready
> To apply my pen and ink
> Quill needs sharpening.


 
Kin my friend take heart
Once you start you cannot stop
Haiku rules all speech.

(But take care because the substitute teacher you left in charge keeps reminding us that we need to include a reference to a season.)

----------


## Gleber2

Now I will resign
Summer over, Kingetter
Is back and is boss.

----------


## Sporran

Just had my birthday
Pearl anniversary too
Aye, tempus fugit!

----------


## Moira

Somehow, I doubt that
Winter will make it's mark too
But we need you here

----------


## canuck

Gleber2 wrote:
_Now I will resign
Summer over, Kingetter
Is back and is boss._


Summer never ends
The org needs all its helpers
Please do not resign

----------


## Kingetter

No way am I boss
Though thank you for the title
Just one amongst friends.

Lets have no Winter
Of discontent and anger
Peace, Good Will to all.

----------


## Gleber2

> No way am I boss
> Though thank you for the title
> Just one amongst friends.
> 
> Lets have no Winter
> Of discontent and anger
> Peace, Good Will to all.


 
You see discontent
And anger where none exist
Just my humour sense.


I was joking but I only meant that I would resign from the position of the critical voice on this thread only. Anyway I've managed to inspire some more haiku writing it would appear. Sorry for the confusion!!!!

----------


## Kingetter

> You see discontent
> And anger where none exist
> Just my humour sense.
> 
> 
> I was joking but I only meant that I would resign from the position of the critical voice on this thread only. Anyway I've managed to inspire some more haiku writing it would appear. Sorry for the confusion!!!!


The anger etc I referred to was elsewhere on the org - not here, and I therefore apologise for the confusion in like manner.  
Please stay and remain as the inspirational figure you are.
I'm keen right now to try and diversify our writing talents so am rather preoccupied with that.
Also, busy printing photographic results of my Shetland/Orkney holiday.

----------


## canuck

Haiku master, before you divert your attention, we had a question.

Is Haiku a one verse, stand alone poem?  Or can a poem have several verses?
It was an issue that came up while you were away about page one or page two.

----------


## phoenix

Cleaning and washing
all these necessary chores
at times they do bore!  ::

----------


## Kingetter

> Haiku master, before you divert your attention, we had a question.
> 
> Is Haiku a one verse, stand alone poem? Or can a poem have several verses?
> It was an issue that came up while you were away about page one or page two.


Master? Hehehe! Ah weel!

To my knowledge, Haiku tends to be used as a poem but one needs to think maybe of it as a thought/idea/concept or whatever, expressed in poetic manner. I feel then that it should be a one off, as it is but of a single thought. Associated thoughts deserve their own space, just as the 'original' one.  Just my HO, and what I've gathered over the years since taking an interest in the genre.

----------


## Gleber2

> Cleaning and washing
> all these necessary chores
> at times they do bore!


Try substituting "Are boring at times" for the last line. Not so contrived and clumsy. Hope you don't mind the criticism. :Grin:

----------


## Kingetter

NB - rhyme (or near rhyme?) not required.

----------


## Gleber2

> NB - rhyme (or near rhyme?) not required.


But the inclusion of a rhyme or near rhyme, although not required, is not wrong, is it?

----------


## Kingetter

> But the inclusion of a rhyme or near rhyme, although not required, is not wrong, is it?


In a modern sense, no, but, taken in the context of 
"it as a thought/idea/concept or whatever, expressed in poetic manner".
I would have thought it the exception rather than a rule to 'rhyme'. One would need to research way back and find _real originals_ to know for sure. Rhyme by accident seems ok, but to deliberately create a rhyme makes it contrived and not I'd suggest 'in the spirit' of it.

----------


## Gleber2

> In a modern sense, no, but, taken in the context of 
> "it as a thought/idea/concept or whatever, expressed in poetic manner".
> I would have thought it the exception rather than a rule to 'rhyme'. One would need to research way back and find _real originals_ to know for sure. Rhyme by accident seems ok, but to deliberately create a rhyme makes it contrived and not I'd suggest 'in the spirit' of it.


We agree.!!!!

----------


## Kingetter

> We agree.!!!!


 
Wouldn't have it any other way, friend.

----------


## canuck

Ah, it is lovely
The neighbour of the beast and
Confusion, agree.

----------


## Kingetter

> Ah, it is lovely
> The neighbour of the beast and
> Confusion, agree.


 
You think, huh? lol

----------


## canuck

> We agree.!!!!





> Wouldn't have it any other way, friend.


These were my clues that you just might be agreeing.

----------


## Kingetter

> These were my clues that you just might be agreeing.


So how did Sherlock Holmes manage without you?

----------


## phoenix

> Try substituting "Are boring at times" for the last line. Not so contrived and clumsy. Hope you don't mind the criticism.



I took precious time out from a big pile of ironing to do that little ditty  :Grin: ...............you are right though! :}

----------


## Kingetter

> I took precious time out from a big pile of ironing to do that little ditty ...............you are right though! :}


so which gave you most satisfaction, ironing or Haiku?

----------


## phoenix

> so which gave you most satisfaction, ironing or Haiku?


The ironing did!  :Smile:  I realised that doing lots of chores like cleaning washing ironing your spirit is bereft.........therfore its not advisable to do Haiku in the middle of a pile of ironing. So after I finished the ironing and pondered on what you and Gleber2 had said with reagrds to the Haiku I wrote. I took myself away down the beach with the dog to recharge my flagging spirit with the elements .........it was invigorating!  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Wikipedia has some interesting and useful information about Haiku, so I thought I'd post the link here. Once you get there, keep scrolling down, as there's quite a lot of info.

----------


## Ann

I agree Sporran, very interesting. Shows how haiku has been interpreted in various ways making it a more flexible form.

Thanks for the link!

----------


## pultneytooner

snowdrifts ail, owners
quibbling floating caveman breathes
sadly, feather frowns

----------


## Kingetter

Haiku thread lacks spark?
Needs more current from elsewhere
Pulteneytooner brings.

----------


## canuck

Always be sincere
Even if you don't mean it
Pultneytooner signs

----------


## phoenix

Crisp clear air a sign
Autumns here for us at last
stars twinkle and shine.

----------


## phoenix

> so which gave you most satisfaction, ironing or Haiku?



Im going back to that question today if you dont mind.  :Smile:  The ironing gave me most satisfaction as that was what I was meant to be doing at that time! A time for everything, theres a time for chores, a time for Haiku, a time for peace, a time for play etc. Theres a time for everything! When you are doing what youre meant to be doing it gives satisfaction no matter what it is thats being done!  :Grin:

----------


## pultneytooner

sounds distend, floating
water meanders, reeds groan
reflections ripple

----------


## Kingetter

When we have the time
Though lack the inclination
Should we do Haiku?

----------


## phoenix

> When we have the time
> Though lack the inclination
> Should we do Haiku?


I dont think we should
Haiku done at the wrong time
Goes against the grain.

----------


## Gleber2

> I dont think we should
> Haiku done at the wrong time
> Goes against the grain.


Thanks to Kingetter
 My thoughts often take the form
Of simple Haiku.

----------


## Kingetter

If it suits our mood
Haiku makes creative thoughts
Seasoning the mind.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Thought I'd have a try...

We only try
To contribute to this org
Whatever the way

Those who try
Are not always able 
To do great things

We didnt write
No contribution by us
The org vanished.


LB

----------


## Kingetter

Good effort and thanks for trying. You need to try and get the 5-7-5 thing going. G2 is a craftsman and explains things better than I.
Effort though comes first. :Smile:

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> Good effort and thanks for trying. You need to try and get the 5-7-5 thing going. G2 is a craftsman and explains things better than I.
> Effort though comes first.


Thanks Kingetter, you are kind - I'll have another try later maybe.

LB

----------


## Kingetter

LB - You know what I mean by 5-7-5?

----------


## pultneytooner

complex flower floats
branch regrets, free petal fades
dimly, clear, forever

Can I use punctuation?

----------


## Gleber2

> complex flower floats
> branch regrets, free petal fades
> dimly, clear, forever
> 
> Can I use punctuation?


 
Why not ,but it would read just as well without the comma's and would change the meaning in an interesting way.

----------


## pultneytooner

> Why not ,but it would read just as well without the comma's and would change the meaning in an interesting way.


I thought a ? after forever would add something or is that silly?

----------


## Kingetter

My take, for what its worth is, what are you trying to communicate, and therefore are you asking or are you telling? Does making it a question improve it or not?
Alternatively, you could allow the reader to find out for him/herself whether a question exists.

----------


## pultneytooner

> My take, for what its worth is, what are you trying to communicate, and therefore are you asking or are you telling? Does making it a question improve it or not?
> Alternatively, you could allow the reader to find out for him/herself whether a question exists.


I guess that forever is not neccessarily forever if that makes sense.
Think I'm out of my depth here. ::

----------


## Kingetter

> I guess that forever is not neccessarily forever if that makes sense.
> Think I'm out of my depth here.


No, I think you're just 'going boldly forth' where (you've) never been. Experimentation is good - opens the mind to unimagined possibilities and, believe it or not - you could get to like it  ::  

In a sense, you're translating from one 'language' to another and it has not yet become automatic - give it time and patience.
James.

----------


## Gleber2

> I thought a ? after forever would add something or is that silly?


Dimly clear could almost describe the game of life. In that case an interrogative might add to it.A comma after clear still has a place no matter how you regard it. It is, after all, poets choice.

----------


## pultneytooner

Thanks for the help guys.

----------


## Kingetter

> Thanks for the help guys.


Above all - just keep on trying - we welcome the efforts.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I'm not too sure if I've got the hang of this yet but here's another try.

Got it wrong first off
But my friends put me right
On this chilly night


I was so happy
Lolling in my chair tonight
Viewing Autumn Watch

LB

----------


## phoenix

Moon shines so brightly
Her aura so colourful
On cold Autumn night.

----------


## pultneytooner

water screams hoarsely
haunts brightly, reflections dance
regretful, peaceful

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I bent to kiss her
She fondly touched my hair
Grandma I love you.

Oh! no season - never mind!

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Twinkling clear nights now
As sharp frosts begin to show
Heavenly dancers.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Green is fading fast
Frosty fingers search our bones
Winter draws on now!


Excuse the pun :Grin:

----------


## trinkie

Nice one L.B.....

Winter draws on now
Bobble hat upon my brow
Fingers clad in mitts

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Swallows are gone now
Last May time so far away
Dare I wish for spring?

----------


## Lavenderblue2

The sky this morning
Magnificent show of light
As autumn takes hold

----------


## Gleber2

> The sky this morning
> Magnificent show of light
> As autumn takes hold


 
Y'all are sure getting the hang of it. I noticed, in the link posted by Sporran, that the three lines don't need to be connected. Three separate thoughts to conjure up an image singular to the perception of each reader.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> Y'all are sure getting the hang of it. I noticed, in the link posted by Sporran, that the three lines don't need to be connected. Three separate thoughts to conjure up an image singular to the perception of each reader.


Don't encourage me G2 - I'm disjointed enough in my day-to-day life without writing it down!

LB

----------


## Sporran

Lavenderblue2
I love your Haiku verses
Keep up the good work!

Pultneytooner too
Your Haiku bring a new twist
Different is your take.

Phoenix and Trinkie
Another talented pair
You both have the knack.

----------


## trinkie

Sporran is gen'rous
Kind words of encouragement
Shine down upon us

----------


## pultneytooner

Rivers meander
sneering, neatly brutishly
illusory frost

----------


## phoenix

Will it be the French
or the Scottish tomorrow
who shall win the game.

----------


## phoenix

Gladiolas bloom
in Autumn rain they blossom
with many flowers.

----------


## pultneytooner

Softly, prayers wait.
Prayers sing but winter works.
Walked perfumed fear breaks.

----------


## Gleber2

Pultenytooner's weird
Planet Earth is a crazy place
Autumn sun shining

----------


## pultneytooner

> *Pultenytooner's weird*
> Planet Earth is a crazy place
> Autumn sun shining


Thanks gleber2, was that a compliment........... :: 

My haiku is nonsense
painstakingly crafted nonsense
The fool is most wise

----------


## Gleber2

There are no limits
Goose sauce is good for ganders
Bloody winter comes.

----------


## phoenix

Black clouds oppressing
Rain falling lashing dancing
Autumn fire so cosy.

----------


## pultneytooner

Lovers scold autumn.
Small rain forever eats rain.
Snow offers water.

Midsummer
By the cavern I tremble
The day is old.

In the mountain
The sound of winter
And broken boughs

By the glen
Breaking the silence
Summer rush.

----------


## Kingetter

> Thanks gleber2, was that a compliment...........
> 
> My haiku is nonsense
> painstakingly crafted nonsense
> *The fool is most wise*


"Better a witty fool than a foolish wit" - Wm. S. :Wink:

----------


## pultneytooner

> "Better a witty fool than a foolish wit" - Wm. S.


That depends what category I come under. :Grin:

----------


## Kingetter

> That depends what category I come under.


 
Wittier than fool
Or more foolish than a wit?
Who are we to judge? :Wink:

----------


## canuck

> water screams hoarsely
> haunts brightly, reflections dance
> regretful, peaceful


Caithness beckons me.
Might I soon visit that place
Where reflections dance?

----------


## phoenix

Scotland is winning
on this cold wet autumn day
can they keep it up.

----------


## canuck

My bags are packed
Air ticket and passport ready
See you next weekend.

----------


## Kingetter

> My bags are packed
> Air ticket and passport ready
> See you next weekend.


 
Ticket and passport
Is about all you'll carry
On to Silver Bird

----------


## trinkie

Soft bed made ready
Shelves piled high with such delights 
Autumn breeze awaits






Safe Journey.....

----------


## Gleber2

Words flow like water
The Cosmos on the brink now
Winter could see it.

----------


## Kingetter

Are words not the ink
That flows from creativeness
To express our thoughts?

----------


## Gleber2

Thoughts, like caresses
Comfort and lull and confuse
As cold night will fall.

----------


## Kingetter

I lay wrapped in dreams
Like folds of the restless sea
Floating and drifting.

----------


## Kingetter



----------


## Lavenderblue2

Minds are in turmoil
Phoenix is leaving the org
Members warm round her

Drawing her back in
Giving praise she deserves now
Hoping she will stay.

LB

----------


## Kingetter

When choices are made
For whatever the reason
It is up to them.

----------


## phoenix

The controller hides
alone in his dark cavern 
hiding behind quill.

----------


## pultneytooner

Here's some more nonsense. :Grin: 

In the mountain
The sound of spring
And laughters.

Witching hour
The warblers
Shivering.

excited humid
frostbites intoxicate, stars
reverberate, old

criticism and possibly some pointers from gleber2 and kingetter.

----------


## Kingetter

> Here's some more nonsense.
> 
> In the mountain
> The sound of spring
> And laughters.
> 
> Witching hour
> The warblers
> Shivering.
> ...


I'll make just the one point - Haiku - 5-7-5.  Would you like to try that one again perhaps?  I'd like to see that. Get that right and then think of content. Hope this helps.

----------


## Gleber2

One of the short list for this years Turner Prize is the rubbish from the artists studio floor arranged in three cases. Anything can be considered art these days.
My point is, Pultenytooner, is that your poetry needs to satisfy you. If it does, it's good. Free form is not my most favourite of forms but one man's meat is another man's poison.

----------


## pultneytooner

> I'll make just the one point - Haiku - 5-7-5.  Would you like to try that one again perhaps?  I'd like to see that. Get that right and then think of content. Hope this helps.





> One of the short list for this years Turner Prize is the rubbish from the artists studio floor arranged in three cases. Anything can be considered art these days.
> My point is, Pultenytooner, is that your poetry needs to satisfy you. If it does, it's good. Free form is not my most favourite of forms but one man's meat is another man's poison.


Thanks guys, I just wrote what I thought and forgot about the 5.7.5 and I know this is wrong but it's harder than I first thought.
Freeform doesn't sit well with me either but I find it very hard to come up with something decent.
Maybe I'll give it up as a lost cause, I tried. :Grin:

----------


## Kingetter

PT, G2 is absolutely right about satisfaction, and I know somehow you can do it.  Once you do you will enjoy even if for now its a 'lost cause'.  Nothing wrong as such with your work as freeform but if Haiku you wish, 5-7-5 :Smile:

----------


## phoenix

Clouds like angel wings
float around in autumn sky
a joy to behold.

----------


## Gleber2

> Clouds like angel wings
> float around in autumn sky
> a joy to behold.


Lovely!!!!!!

----------


## Sporran

Canuck's happy now
She's in Scotland that she's missed
Meeting Orger friends.

----------


## Kingetter

Haiku made the grade
Its Front Page News on the Org
Thanks to all of you!



Fourteen line sonnets
Get mentioned in dispatches
Its wonderful news.

Since Lit Board started 
So many contributions
And all down to you.

Thanks go to the Org
For giving us this great chance
We're truly grateful.

----------


## Sporran

Hooray for Haiku
I'm happy it made front page
So encouraging!

----------


## trinkie

Well done Haiku fans
A story in three short lines
Autumn winds are kind

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Happy for Haiku
Brightening a dull moment
Autumn winds are wild.

LB

----------


## Big Jean

Ghostly sights and sounds
Not yet here, but looking now
Christmas trees appear !

For those who might object to the word " Christmas", the last line could be --

Holidays draw near .

----------


## Gleber2

> Ghostly sights and sounds
> Not yet here, but looking now
> Christmas trees appear !
> 
> For those who might object to the word " Christmas", the last line could be --
> 
> Holidays draw near .


'Holidays' would count as three, 'Christmas' as two don't you think?

----------


## Big Jean

Hi Gleber2

Yes, Holidays would be three and Christmas two, but reading the entire line change, " Christmas trees appear" or "Holidays draw near", do they both not come out to the number 5 ? 

Perhaps I should have just left well enough alone as I celebrate Christmas, although must admit I think it a bit early to see these decorations along with the ghosts and goblins etc !

----------


## Gleber2

> Hi Gleber2
> 
> Yes, Holidays would be three and Christmas two, but reading the entire line change, " Christmas trees appear" or "Holidays draw near", do they both not come out to the number 5 ? 
> 
> Perhaps I should have just left well enough alone as I celebrate Christmas, although must admit I think it a bit early to see these decorations along with the ghosts and goblins etc !


Humbly apologise. You are right. I am abashed. ::

----------


## Big Jean

No need to apologize .  It is a good thing someone keeps us on the right path !!  I almost put "holidays" down and counted twice before realizing it would be too much !  Why is it 5-7-5 seems so difficult at times?

----------


## Kingetter

After a while, maybe you'll think of it as a beginning, middle and an end, and the rhythm is what will give you the syllables?

----------


## Big Jean

Will try it that way Kingetter, thanks .

Hmmm, just like life without the syllables !!!!! A beginning, middle, end and with rhythm !!

----------


## Kingetter

> Will try it that way Kingetter, thanks .
> 
> Hmmm, just like life without the syllables !!!!! A beginning, middle, end and with rhythm !!


Hard to find analogies that suit everyone, but maybe from a visual effect point of view -
first line before the wave
second line wave crest
third line after the wave

As G2 has said about his thinking in Haiku - its a good starting place. Rhythm will surely follow.

First think in Haiku
Then convert thoughts into words
But speak them aloud!

----------


## Big Jean

Certainly will give that a try .  Thanks again .  J.

----------


## Kingetter

:Smile:  Welcome :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

Wind rising rain falls
In anticipation now
Awaiting Canuck.

----------


## Errogie

Fall cooking chestnuts
Smelling on the open stove
Ah, tasting so good.

----------


## Big Jean

Memories for me.
Like today, sunshine, cool breeze,
Was my wedding day .

----------


## Kingetter

Memories for me
A day I wish to forget
Was my wedding day

(Thanks BJ for giving me a leadin)

----------


## Moira

Autumn sun is warm
Unlike previous seasons
Strong friendships are formed

----------


## Kingetter

Warm October day
Leads to cool and foggy night
When much is hidden.

----------


## Big Jean

Our memories may differ Kingetter but you are welcome for the lead in . I know many who feel the same as you about that day .  J.

----------


## Sporran

The old Marine Inn
Is up for sale in Thurso
Wonder who will buy?

'Twas the drinking place
Of many a fisherman
Weary from the sea

They shared their old tales
Over a beer or a dram
Spinning many yarns

Their faces ruddy
And weatherbeaten sometimes
List'ning with intent

The fishermen drank
Inside the old Marine Inn
Sadly that's no more!

----------


## trinkie

Nice one Sporran.
I liked that.  One for the archives I think.  It's good to mark the
changing landscape with a poem.
Well done.
Trinkie

----------


## Kingetter

I very much echo Trinkie's comments, a good theme on which to write and well composed.  Good one Sporran.
James.

----------


## Gleber2

I often wonder
When the swallows have long gone
Where have we gone wrong.

----------


## Kingetter

Going wrong my friend
Is not just through the doing
But from the undone.

----------


## Gleber2

Knots have unravell'd
Puffins cannot find their way
Is it all our fault.

----------


## Kingetter

Are we the Masters
Who control all living things?
Who else can we blame?

----------


## Gleber2

Myths, legends and tales
Confuse and hide the real truth.
Does a God exist

----------


## Sporran

> Nice one Sporran.
> I liked that. One for the archives I think. It's good to mark the
> changing landscape with a poem.
> Well done.
> 
> Trinkie





> I very much echo Trinkie's comments, a good theme on which to write and well composed. Good one Sporran.
> 
> James.


Thanks so much, Trinkie and Kingetter. I'm glad you both liked it!  :Grin: 

Sporran

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks so much, Trinkie and Kingetter. I'm glad you both liked it! 
> 
> Sporran


Add my praise to the list. :Grin:

----------


## Kingetter

> Myths, legends and tales
> Confuse and hide the real truth.
> Does a God exist


Hide the real truth? How?
Has anyone ever known?
Only if you believe.

----------


## Gleber2

> Hide the real truth? How?
> Has anyone ever known?
> Only if you believe.


God does not exist.
Reality is not real
Who can know Maya..

----------


## Kingetter

He does or does not?
What is reality then?
So is Maya real?

----------


## Kingetter

In Caithness they care
About Madonna and Child
But in Africa

In Caithness they shun
Good News of Caithnessians
How little they care.

----------


## Gleber2

> He does or does not?
> What is reality then?
> So is Maya real?


Illusion be real?
There can be no horizon
Winter ice blocking.

----------


## Kingetter

If one dismantles
And takes everything away
What have we got left?

----------


## Gleber2

One and one only
the illusion of selfhood
As a snowflake melts.

----------


## Kingetter

But one is not one
But two or possibly three
Id and the ego.

----------


## Gleber2

Schitzophrenia
Not divided, but complete
Soul to over soul

----------


## Kingetter

This topic has strayed
Into darkness and psyche
I only seek light.

----------


## Gleber2

Both sides must balance
for oneness and harmony
To rule the senses.

----------


## Sporran

> Thanks so much, Trinkie and Kingetter. I'm glad you both liked it! 
> 
> Sporran





> Add my praise to the list.


Thankyou for your praise
Your kudos are most welcome
Pat on back for me!

----------


## Kingetter

> Both sides must balance
> for oneness and harmony
> To rule the senses.


With this I concur
And in no way dispute
But I need new theme.

----------


## Kingetter

> Thankyou for your praise
> Your kudos are most welcome
> Pat on back for me!


 
Sporran, most important, are you enjoying Haiku? Actually, are we all enjoying it?

----------


## trinkie

Spinning  and  knitting
Sharing a yarn together
Winter smiles all round

----------


## Kingetter

> Spinning and knitting
> Sharing a yarn together
> Winter smiles all round


Excellent - and doesn't it portray a woderful sense of well-being?

----------


## phoenix

Tis moths who seek light
they know what they are doing
with their words that lure.

----------


## trinkie

Reach for the mountain
But keep your feet on the land
Seek for Light in all

----------


## Kingetter

And what lies beyond
The mountain you have reached for?
Is it Nirvana?

----------


## Gleber2

The journey is long
Mountain passes now snow blocked
Grass is no greener.

----------


## Kingetter

You sound like you've been
Or how would you know these things?
It never will be.

----------


## Gleber2

Underestimation
The book not yet been written
Conclusion jumper.

----------


## Kingetter

My time runneth out
Maybe can't wait for the book
Anticipator.

----------


## Sporran

> Thankyou for your praise
> Your kudos are most welcome
> Pat on back for me!





> Sporran, most important, are you enjoying Haiku? Actually, are we all enjoying it?


Haiku I enjoy
I like to read and write it
I hope you do too!  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Near four hundred posts
I think the message is clear
We certainly do.

----------


## Gleber2

To make a new friend
In the dark winter's gloaming
Is nothing but good.

----------


## canuck

Bannish the silver bird
Bannish the bird for one day.
It takes me far off.

----------


## Gleber2

> Bannish the silver bird
> Bannish the bird of one day.
> It takes me far off.


That same silver bird
Can take you back to us soon
When winter frost gleams.

----------


## Kingetter

> To make a new friend
> In the dark winter's gloaming
> Is nothing but good.


To make one new friend
Is such a wonderful thing
But four in a day?

----------


## Kingetter

> Bannish the silver bird
> Bannish the bird of one day.
> It takes me far off.


The body has gone
But the spirit remains here
So you must return.

----------


## Kingetter

> That same silver bird
> Can take you back to us soon
> When winter frost gleams.


When next you come back
It will be to stay longer
For here you belong.

----------


## phoenix

Autumn rain washes
and cleanses all in its path
rivers flowing fast.

----------


## phoenix

A robin singing
on wet october morning
his song is so sweet.

----------


## Gleber2

Hey Phoenix, you're getting good at this. :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Autumn mist today
Now cleared as sunshine beams down
Gentle breeze through trees.

----------


## phoenix

> Hey Phoenix, you're getting good at this.


Thankyou Gleber2!  ::  

The rain is pouring
turning burns into rivers
cascading over rocks.

----------


## pultneytooner

By the glen
Waiting for you
Winter darkness.

----------


## Kingetter

> By the glen
> Waiting for you
> Winter darkness.


PT, very nice theme but not 5-7-5.  You've got 3-4-4

----------


## pultneytooner

> PT, very nice theme but not 5-7-5.  You've got 3-4-4


Thanks for your kind words kingetter but I am afraid I am not cut out for this. ::

----------


## Kingetter

> Thanks for your kind words kingetter but I am afraid I am not cut out for this.


PT, I beg to differ 'cos the form is only part of the thing - you have a good theme there and in my book, a theme is as important. Plug away until you get there and feel that great sense of achievement which makes it all worthwhile.
James.

----------


## Kingetter

*Tiger Jones*


Striped feline who prowls
In the forums of the org
Birthday time for you!

----------


## roblovesplastic

Autumn is leaving.
Yet the winter has no fear.
I will not drink beer.

----------


## Kingetter

> Autumn is leaving.
> Yet the winter has no fear.
> I will not drink beer.


 
Titles?  Not traditionally as they were apt to be thoughts perhaps spoken out loud but not as a rule written.

----------


## trinkie

Rest,  after travels
A pale moon on your pillow 
Morning comes too soon

----------


## Pink Lippy

Today was estranged
Orgers passed by unnoticed
As Autumn leaves fell

----------


## Pink Lippy

My time in Japan
Was so warm and well nourished
As Autumn leaves flew

----------


## Pink Lippy

The inner circle
Of the Orgers doth exist
Into it I'll Spring

----------


## Kingetter

To see new posters
On this Literature Board
Brings me much delight.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> *Tiger Jones*
> 
> 
> Striped feline who prowls
> In the forums of the org
> Birthday time for you!




Delighted I am
At Haiku written for me
this is an honour

----------


## sapphire

Gazing down at child
Sleeping peaceful in my arms
My heart bursts with love

----------


## Kingetter

Child wakes, looks at me
Love reflected constantly
A bundle of Joy!

----------


## sapphire

> Child wakes, looks at me
> Love reflected constantly
> A bundle of Joy!


What a wonderful mirror image!!,,,Thank you for adding that!

----------


## Kingetter

Maybe an encouragement for you to add more?

----------


## sapphire

I watch him sleeping
Smiling softly as he breathes
Without him I'm lost

----------


## sapphire

If today you cried
May tomorrow bring you joy
no more sadness....ever!



(Kingetter should I have used 'sorrow' instead of 'sadness'?)...sorry to be a pain and annoy you so much!

----------


## Kingetter

> If today you cried
> May tomorrow bring you joy
> no more sadness....ever!
> 
> 
> 
> (Kingetter should I have used 'sorrow' instead of 'sadness'?)...sorry to be a pain and annoy you so much!


Personally I prefer use of sadness rather than sorrow but you have another problem there - 3rd line is 6 not 5 syllables - ever = e (1) ver (1) so 2 though I think you thought 1(?). Maybe try "No more tears .... ever"?
Not a pain and no annoyance - glad you're joining in - great stuff!

----------


## sapphire

Told you I wasn' good at 'English'..but I will try !

----------


## sapphire

> Personally I prefer use of sadness rather than sorrow but you have another problem there - 3rd line is 6 not 5 syllables - ever = e (1) ver (1) so 2 though I think you thought 1(?). Maybe try "No more tears .... ever"?
> Not a pain and no annoyance - glad you're joining in - great stuff!


 
I prefer it your way with 'tears'

If today you cried
May tomorrow bring you joy
No more tears...ever

----------


## Kingetter

> Told you I wasn' good at 'English'..but I will try !


Doesn't stop you learning though right?

----------


## sapphire

> Doesn't stop you learning though right?


I think you make a brilliant teacher!...but 3 lines is about as much as I can manage!

----------


## Kingetter

> I prefer it your way with 'tears'
> 
> If today you cried
> May tomorrow bring you joy
> No more tears...ever


Fine, but please experiment - you may surprise yourself. :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

G2's back in biz
Performing live in Caithness
Music to our ears!

----------


## Gleber2

> G2's back in biz
> Performing live in Caithness
> Music to our ears!


Gee. ta!!!!

----------


## Sporran

> G2's back in biz
> Performing live in Caithness
> Music to our ears!





> Gee. ta!!!!


You're welcome kind sir
We do appreciate you
Live and on CD!

----------


## sapphire

No chance to say bye
you left me so suddenly
and broke my heart, dad

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Sympathy Sapphire
At the loss of your dear Dad
Time will heal the pain.

----------


## sapphire

I look back and think
of childhood days filled with love
and wish I was there

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Playing out all day,
not a care in the world then
Summer, winter, spring.

----------


## Kingetter

> I look back and think
> of childhood days filled with love
> and wish I was there


Is there not love now?
Was it only for childhood?
What's wrong with it here?

----------


## sapphire

> Is there not love now?
> Was it only for childhood?
> What's wrong with it here?


 
I was just thinking about my Dad and how much I still miss him..... even after all these years... I just couldn't reply to yours as a haiku....sorry!

----------


## sapphire

> Is there not love now?
> Was it only for childhood?
> What's wrong with it here?


 
Love all around me
I feel it near everyday
it lifts spirits high!

Kingetter please don't tell me everyday is a 3 cos I don't talk that way! ::

----------


## sapphire

Sorry that should have been a 4 for everyday not a 3...see I haven't a clue what I'm doing.....and I can't get it to edit either!

----------


## canuck

I look toward Hoy.
The sea paints pictures with its
currents rushing wild.

----------


## Sporran

Hoy's a view I miss
From the house I grew up in
'Twas a welcome sight!

----------


## sapphire

I don't know you well
but we have become good friends
we'll meet soon.....can't wait!  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

Ah, sapphire so blue
Sporran and I live far west
Meeting us must wait.

----------


## phoenix

Water everywhere
cleansing all thats in its path
emotions run high.

----------


## Kingetter

> Ah, sapphire so blue
> Sporran and I live far west
> Meeting us must wait.


 
Canuck far away
Sporran less so but still distant
Maybe not for you?

----------


## Sporran

Caithness waters high
A startling sight to behold
Keep safe from harm, folks!

----------


## Kingetter

Much water we've seen
Than we're able to measure
Let's hope there's no more

----------


## Sporran

Bridges washed away
By rushing, swelling rivers
Waterfloods abound!

High winds, fallen trees,
Broken branches obstructing
Man's route of travel.

Wartime shells wash up
Deadly reminder from past
Danger UXB!

Tracks bent and buckled
Smashed by raging floodwater
When will it all end???

----------


## Sporran

Halloween gives way
And the saints come marching in
On All Hallows Day.

----------


## trinkie

Autumn nights are long
Without Haiku to bring cheer
And days are too short

----------


## Sporran

Fireworks and bonfires
Will soon colour the dark night
On November 5th.

----------


## canuck

The party is off
No Lighthouse for orgers this year.
October next year?

----------


## Kingetter

When one door closes
Another one will open
Where? is the question.

----------


## Kingetter

Something different -

Claim:   Japanese software replaces Microsoft error messages with haiku poetry. 
Status:   False. 
Example:   [Seattle Post-Intelligencer, 2002] 

In Japan, they have replaced the impersonal and unhelpful Microsoft Error messages with Haiku poetry messages. Haiku poetry has strict construction rules. Each poem has only three lines, 17 syllables: five syllables in the first line, seven in the second, five in the third. 
Haikus are used to communicate a timeless message often achieving a wistful, yearning and powerful insight through extreme brevity  the essence of Zen:

Your file was so big. 
It might be very useful. 
But now it is gone. 

The Web site you seek 
Cannot be located, but 
Countless more exist. 

Chaos reigns within. 
Reflect, repent, and reboot. 
Order shall return. 

Program aborting: 
Close all that you have worked on. 
You ask far too much. 

Windows NT crashed. 
I am the Blue Screen of Death. 
No one hears your screams. 

Yesterday it worked. 
Today it is not working. 
Windows is like that. 

First snow, then silence. 
This thousand-dollar screen dies 
So beautifully. 

With searching comes loss 
And the presence of absence: 
"My Novel" not found. 

The Tao that is seen 
Is not the true Tao-until 
You bring fresh toner. 

Stay the patient course. 
Of little worth is your ire. 
The network is down. 

A crash reduces 
Your expensive computer 
To a simple stone. 

Three things are certain: 
Death, taxes and lost data. 
Guess which has occurred. 

You step in the stream, 
But the water has moved on. 
This page is not here. 

Out of memory. 
We wish to hold the whole sky, 
But we never will. 

Having been erased, 
The document you're seeking 
Must now be retyped. 

Serious error. 
All shortcuts have disappeared. 
Screen. Mind. Both are blank. 

http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/haiku.asp

----------


## sapphire

Happy I would be
these messages to receive
when things do go wrong

----------


## Kingetter

We can't know happy
Without us knowing sorrow
Or so it does seem.

----------


## sapphire

See past the sorrow
tomorrow's another day
and happy we'll be

----------


## Kingetter

I live for today
May not have a tomorrow
Enjoy while I can.

----------


## Gleber2

Hours like seconds fly
Leaves have blown in winter wind
We await our fate.

----------


## Big Jean

On Remembrance Day,
Tears are shed, memories flow,
As I remember .

----------


## Big Jean

They did not stand still,
Called by their countries to serve,
We stand now - silent .

----------


## Sporran

Brave Caithness soldiers
Call of duty to Iraq
Off to Basra soon

We pray for you all
Many thoughts will be with you,
And your families

Haste ye back, brave lads
May God keep you safe and well
Till you homeward come!

----------


## Sporran

Sometimes she's gentle
Cradling ships like a baby
As they sail through her

Other times she warns
That her temper is brewing
Treat her with respect

But windswept fury 
Engulfed her this November
And she rose enraged

With a mighty surge
Her powerful salty waves
Crashed upon ship deck

Two men's lives she claimed
Like an angry woman scorned
Hellbent on revenge

We pray for their souls
These mariners of the sea
Loved ones mourn their loss

No more will they sail
On waters smooth or stormy
Long they'll rest in peace!

----------


## trinkie

Very beautiful indeed,  thank you for that.

Trinkie

----------


## Sporran

You're very welcome, Trinkie.  :Smile:  I was feeling very inspired yesterday!

----------


## trinkie

Inspiration comes
And pen is put to paper
How rare those moments

----------


## Sporran

The muse must visit
To spark our creative thoughts
Bringing verse again.

----------


## roblovesplastic

one love and one heart
let us praise the lord
evil winter shine

----------


## canuck

Yahoo is a friend
As long as it doesn't freeze and
Stop the flow of words.

----------


## canuck

> The muse must visit
> To spark our creative thoughts
> Bringing verse again.


The rake is hidden
Let it stay behind the boxes
In the shed, 'til Spring.

----------


## Sporran

Majestic oak tree
Is starting to lose its leaves
In my back garden

Some leaves are still green
And others have turned to rust
A bicolour tree!

The wind is blowing
And stealing the rusted leaves
From my oak tree now

The leaves flutter down
Then dance around the green grass
As the breeze blows through.

----------


## canuck

Computer crashed!
Muses said to rake some leaves
Ten bags and counting.

----------


## Kingetter

> Computer crashed!
> Muses said to rake some leaves
> Ten bags and counting.


Need something funny?
Then go to Together thread
To give you a laugh.

----------


## Sporran

Brandy's had her op.
Glad that everything went well
Soon she'll be back home!

----------


## roblovesplastic

My car I have trashed
  To be alive I am lucky
  Thank god its not winter

----------


## canuck

> My car I have trashed
> To be alive I am lucky
> Thank god its not winter


 
I talked to him
Rob seems okay, car is toast.
Please be careful all.

----------


## Sporran

> My car I have trashed
> To be alive I am lucky
> Thank god its not winter





> I talked to him
> Rob seems okay, car is toast.
> Please be careful all.


Sorry your car's trashed
Thank goodness you're OK, Rob
Scary just the same!

----------


## Sporran

Rheghead and his wife
Are joyous parents to be
Summer brings new birth!

----------


## Sporran

Yuletide's almost here
Season of bright lights and cheer
Times that we hold dear!

----------


## golach

Bah Humbug Boo Yah
no thankyou Xmas Cheer
Everything is too dear

----------


## Samuri

Hey this Haikus good
for the long cold winter nights
when all is quiet!

----------


## trinkie

Golach has joined us
Grumpy old man and Haiku
Winter has arrived.

----------


## Sporran

> Bah Humbug Boo Yah
> no thankyou Xmas Cheer
> Everything is too dear





> Golach has joined us
> Grumpy old man and Haiku
> Winter has arrived.


Golach is no Scrooge
Methinks he likes to kid us
With his attitude

----------


## Samuri

Sun so far away
the wind she blows soft and warm
on November day!

----------


## roblovesplastic

Today he flew off
Drift into November sky
I will miss your groove :Frown:

----------


## Gleber2

> Today he flew off
> Drift into November sky
> I will miss your groove


Many are the thoughts
Fleeting across new felt grief
Winter now colder.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I was twelve years old
The music was transcendental
Rest in peace old friend.

----------


## canuck

Three fine friends feel grief.

The darkness of their moment
Shared by us all.


Peace to you rob, G2 and Cjnr.

----------


## Samuri

Tis so cold and wet
as November days they close
and xmas draws near!

----------


## roblovesplastic

this is what he wants
 :Grin:   faces this December
I am moving on

----------


## Ricco

How cold the nights, the distant chill,
I think back in time, remember,
And time grows still.

----------


## canuck

> They think they are smart
> Dissenting orgers will soon
> Go off to org jail





> It seems this to me
> I was once called pedant
> Must be all the rain





> We three who must write
> When the first snow is falling
> Will share the same cell


The snow is falling
Haiku has come a long way
The org is blessed.




> Haiku is strict in form
> Rules are not to be broken
> Five seven five must be.





> How cold the nights, the distant chill,
> I think back in time, remember,
> And time grows still.


Five seven five must be.
Gleber2 said it, not me.
Ricco stay with us.

----------


## Sporran

New poets welcome
Please help us and contribute
Keep this thread alive!

Haiku is simple
Five, seven, five syllables
On lines one, two, three

Before you know it
It will be a piece of cake
You'll have it down pat!  :Smile:

----------


## Ann

*To those who are new to this delightful form of Japanese poetry, you may wish to read the following taken from a website, the link to which follows in my next post.*

*"The Haiku Essence*

To me, finding what gives the haiku its essence is what is most important in its study. Sure, everyone knows about the 5-7-5 structure and the inclusion of a seasonal reference, but these seem secondary when one looks at what makes the haiku different from other poetic forms. And that is called the "haiku moment." 
*Haiku Moment:* It seems easiest to liken haiku to a photograph, which captures a moment in time. A pure photograph describes a scene, and this description causes an emotional response in its viewer. There is no caption on the photograph that tells us what emotional response we are to take from it. It is instead a simple moment in time, unencumbered. 
Haiku is the same thing. When a butterfly lands upon an open flower, what does the haiku poet take from this? The same thing that his reader will take from it when he describes the moment in verse. But he trusts his reader to sense the same emotion from his accurate description of the scene. He does not need to say "How beautiful!" in reference to the moment, because his words should evoke the correct response in his reader.
*Japanese Nature*

This type of art form is seen often in Japan, from the careful skill of Japanese flower arranging (ikebana), to the care in the presentation of given gifts. Food preparation is another art form which utilizes the same essence of beauty within a moment of time. Colors, shapes and textures and of course the sensation of taste, must all be taken into account, to be both harmonious and contrasting. 
Haiku follows the same pattern as these examples. It captures a moment, describing objects within the frame, and the beauty is gleaned from the emotions evoked from such a presentation. Perhaps the most famous haiku poet, Basho, said, "The haiku that reveals seventy to eighty percent of its subject is good. Those that reveal fifty to sixty percent we never tire of." What this tells us is that the nature of haiku is in letting the reader's response finish the poem."

----------


## Ann

Hope this will help our aspiring poets! It's good to see such interest in one of my favourite forms of verse.

http://www.schoollink.org/csd/pages/engl/haiku.html

----------


## Kingetter

Nib goes to paper
Words will not come, nor ink flow
Writers' Block - A curse


Nib returns to page
Ink begins to flow, slowly
Words finally come

----------


## Kingetter

Tools working at last
For how long? We never know
For such is writing

Remember rhythm
Think of themes - seasons are right
Write while ink still comes

Keep that 5, 7, 5,
Or it is not The Haiku
Only Haiku here

----------


## Kingetter

Mighty oak stands proud
Through seasons of many years
It stands test of time


From small beginnings
Acorn grows to be such a size
Wondrous is Nature

----------


## Kingetter

Cold and quick Mistral
Unstoppable by mountains
Yet gives surfers joy


Chinook - snoweater
Brings winters snow to an end
Messenger of Spring?

----------


## Sporran

Christmas trees so bright
Colourful baubles and lights
Cheer up winter nights.

----------


## Sporran

Season of goodwill
Gift giving and receiving
Warm hearts, winter chill.

----------


## Gleber2

Credit cards red hot
Shopkeepers rubbing their hands
Did Jesus want this.

----------


## Sporran

> Credit cards red hot
> Shopkeepers rubbing their hands
> Did Jesus want this.


Methinks he did not
Spending has gone overboard
In this day and age

We must remember
The true meaning of Christmas
As we celebrate.

----------


## Gleber2

Mithrans celebrate
So do Druids from our land
No Marks and Spencers.


Jesus came later
There were no Christmas cards then
And no plastic toys.

----------


## canuck

> Credit cards red hot
> Shopkeepers rubbing their hands
> Did Jesus want this.


Jesus wanted peace
Food for the hungry, drink for thirst
A roof in the rain.

----------


## roblovesplastic

A rock is a rock
Spring Summer Autum Winter
Stones strive to be sand

----------


## Big Jean

Pockets are empty.
The children don't understand,
No presents for them .

If each one of us
Can buy just one extra toy,
Smiles will come again .

----------


## canuck

Lights are kewl, so kewl
In the darkness, minus 30
Lights are kewl, so kewl.

----------


## Sporran

Problems on the Org
I hope they can be resolved
Save the Forums please!

----------


## Sporran

Season of goodwill
Let's see it on our Forums
Forgive and forget!

----------


## Gleber2

The master returns
Winter turning towards spring
Hoping for world peace.

----------


## Kenn

DRAT I c'an't get to grips with this!

----------


## Kingetter

For Lizz -

Lizz, you will in time
Get hold of Haiku rhythm
Then feel the magic!

----------


## Kingetter

In the coming weeks
Accept the Festive Season
Friends may we all be.

----------


## Sporran

Kingetter's returned
Such a veritable gent
Welcome back kind sir!

----------


## Arikara

We dont always know
why some things happen in life
just go with the flow!

----------


## Kingetter

Dr Szin's sticky falls
Like leaf from tree in Autumn
But it may not sink.


"This sticky has served its purpose so I'm going to unstick it and let it fly in a while. I won't delete it but it'll sink rapidly when I let go..."

----------


## Sporran

We ready ourselves 
To leave the old year behind
Celebrate the new

----------


## Ricco

Through my door I see,
Leaden skies above the trees,
The rain has found me.

----------


## trinkie

Through my door I see
Friends bearing such gifts
As love and kindness







Welcome to all !

----------


## canuck

Through my door I see
Leaden skies above the fields
Friends are rays of light.

----------


## Gleber2

Through my door I see
Mountainous waves riding high
And storm clouds gather.

----------


## Sporran

New Year just begun
Time of new resolutions
Will they all be kept?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

As the year now ends,
Another again begins,
Time is distraction.

----------


## canuck

Jeemag, honestly I am not the poetry police, just a bored orger.

The syllable count for Haiku is: 
5 in the first line,
7 in the second line
5 in the third line.

----------


## canuck

> New Year just begun
> Time of new resolutions
> Will they all be kept?


Through my door I see
A new year and the sidewalks
My resolve holds firm.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Jeemag, honestly I am not the poetry police, just a bored orger.
> 
> The syllable count for Haiku is: 
> 5 in the first line,
> 7 in the second line
> 5 in the third line.


Thanks, fixed it, once again I don't read instructions  ::

----------


## Sporran

January's bleak
After the lights of Christmas
Hurry up Springtime!

----------


## canuck

Eight days have passed (read _gone by_ if you are under 40)
Each one with a swim or walk
My resolve holds firm.

----------


## Sporran

> Jeemag, honestly I am not the poetry police, just a bored orger.
> 
> The syllable count for Haiku is: 
> 5 in the first line,
> 7 in the second line
> 5 in the third line.





> Eight days have passed
> Each one with a swim or walk
> My resolve holds firm.


Canuck, just a friendly reminder:

There are 4 syllables, instead of 5 in your first line above.

Well done, with your swimming and walking!  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

Sporran, doesn't passed count as pass ed?

If not I can change it to gone by.

----------


## Sporran

> Sporran, doesn't passed count as pass ed?
> 
> If not I can change it to gone by.


Canuck, it might be better to change it to gone by. Although I see your point, I don't think many people would read passed as the older, two syllable version.

----------


## Gleber2

> Canuck, it might be better to change it to gone by. Although I see your point, I don't think many people would read passed as the older, two syllable version.


Canuck is right IMHO.

----------


## canuck

Are we old, we two
Who read passed as two full beats?
I really hope not.

----------


## Sporran

> Canuck, it might be better to change it to gone by. Although I see your point, I don't think many people would read passed as the older, two syllable version.





> Are we old, we two
> Who read passed as two full beats?
> I really hope not.


I meant archaic
When I said pass ed is old
Like "Wherefore art thou?"

Canuck, Gleber2
No need for you to worry
You're both in your prime!

----------


## Kingetter

Happy New Year all who read.

I have to go with Sporran - I read passed as one syllable.
This is two -   Why?
All down to a ' which may not be easy to do on here (accented letters) - I've not tried.  Add d to passe as shown above and then you could have 2 syllables.
Or am I being pedantic?

----------


## Gleber2

> Happy New Year all who read.
> 
> I have to go with Sporran - I read passed as one syllable.
> This is two -  Why?
> All down to a ' which may not be easy to do on here (accented letters) - I've not tried. Add d to passe as shown above and then you could have 2 syllables.
> Or am I being pedantic?


We are all pedants on this thread. Passed is pronounced 'passe d' and would have to be considered two syllables without pronouncing it as passéd. Try pressing control, alt and 'e' together and your é will be accented.

----------


## Kingetter

> We are all pedants on this thread. Passed is pronounced 'passe d' and would have to be considered two syllables without pronouncing it as passéd. Try pressing control, alt and 'e' together and your é will be accented.


I term passed and past the same in pronunciation = 1 syllable. Must be my 'accent'.
I'm very grateful for the é - I've just never bothered with such though I see how handy they can be.  Cheers.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> I term passed and past the same in pronunciation = 1 syllable. Must be my 'accent'.
> I'm very grateful for the é - I've just never bothered with such though I see how handy they can be. Cheers.


I think there is a rule when counting syllables is according to the vowels in a word, passed has two vowels and niether of them are classed as silent vowels I think so there should be two syllables, a word like 'came' has two vowels but the 'e' is classed as silent so it would be considered a one syllable word (therefore camera is a three syllable word because the e becomes vocal) . 'Patagonia" has five vowels and five syllables, obviously there may be some exceptions to the rule. Like 'Constantinople' some might consider the e on the end silent, but its not always classed as silent at the end of a word, so it has 5 vowels and 5 syllables. 'Timbuktu' has 3 vocal vowels and 3 syllables. Don't know if this helps any?

PS I can't do the Ctrl/alt thing, doesn't work for me, maybe thats just for british keyboards?

----------


## Sporran

> We are all pedants on this thread. Passed is pronounced 'passe d' and would have to be considered two syllables without pronouncing it as passéd. Try pressing control, alt and 'e' together and your é will be accented.


So, Gleber2, if you went by me on the street, would you say "I pass ed Sporran on the street." or "I passed Sporran on the street." ???

----------


## canuck

> So, Gleber2, if you went by me on the street, would you say "I pass ed Sporran on the street." or "I passed Sporran on the street." ???


On the street be sure
G2 would not pass you by
He would stop to talk.

----------


## Gleber2

> So, Gleber2, if you went by me on the street, would you say "I pass ed Sporran on the street." or "I passed Sporran on the street." ???


I would say the latter but it would still sound like two syllables. "pass'd"

----------


## Kingetter

Au contraire?

4. Pronunciation of the ed ending
The ending ed is usually not pronounced as a separate syllable. For instance, in each of the following examples, both the bare infinitive and the past participle consist of one syllable. For example:

Bare Infinitive Past Participle 
puff..............puffed 
work.............worked 
miss..............missed 
watch...........watched 

However, when the ending ed is added to verbs which end in d or t, the ed ending of the past participle is pronounced as a separate syllable. The reason for this is that the sounds of d and t are so similar to the sound of the ed ending, that the ending must be pronounced as a separate syllable in order to be heard clearly.
In each of the following examples, the bare infinitive consists of one syllable; whereas the past participle consists of two syllables. For example:

Bare Infinitive Past Participle 
add..............added 
land..............landed 
hunt.............hunted 
wait.............waited 

Similarly, when d is added to verbs ending in a silent e preceded by d or t, the final ed of the past participle is pronounced as a separate syllable. In each of the following examples, the bare infinitive consists of one syllable; whereas the past participle consists of two syllables. For example:

Bare Infinitive Past Participle 
fade..............faded 
glide..............glided 
cite...............cited 
note..............noted 


http://www.ingilizceci.net/GrammarMa.../gramch04.html

----------


## canuck

> I have seen such smiles
> And I'm not really convinced
> Truth is perception


Convinced is just two
On the Kingetter plan, so
We must let it be.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Thanks Kingetter, good bit of info, we are all learning something out of this wee word 'passed'  ::

----------


## Gleber2

We will have to agree to differ. Ever heard of poetic licence? The poet is always right. :Grin:

----------


## canuck

> We will have to agree to differ. Ever heard of poetic licence? The poet is always right.


Sounds like a plan to me!

----------


## Sporran

Martin Luther King
Had a dream of unity
And peace among men

That all colours, creeds
Co-exist in harmony...
Still we endeavour...

His goals we must reach
It is the right thing to do...
We must not give up!

----------


## Sporran

Wi' pride on this day
Celebrate oor ain Scots bard
Poet Rabbie Burns

In broad Scottish tongue
Recite his famous verses
Sing his bonnie songs!

Enjoy Burns supper
Haggis, clapshot and whisky
Toast oor native son!

----------


## trinkie

I raise my glass to that ,  Sporran.

Well done -  keep them coming.

----------


## Gleber2

Where are the poets
who, in the darkest winter
Write and post no more.

----------


## canuck

White flakes fill the sky
Swirling, drifting, coming fast
In winter's quiet.

----------


## trinkie

Youth has gone away
The Seasons are changing now
Welcome each new Spring.

----------


## Kingetter



----------


## canuck

> 


Fantastic!

----------


## Sporran

February's here
Cupid sharpens his arrow
Tightens his bow strings

For Valentine's Day
Is just around the corner
Whose heart will he strike?

----------


## Sporran

Cupid's day has past
He's put his arrows away
For another year

The cards have been read
The chocolates have been eaten
Roses bloom in vase.

----------


## Metalattakk

Twitching tufted tail
A toasty, tawny tummy
A tired tiger

- Bill Watterson


Alliterative
Watterson wrote it, not I
I can't take credit

----------


## trinkie

Spring comes to greet us
Daffodils yellow and bright
Oh trumpet fanfare !

----------


## trinkie

Blessed sacred Isle
Guard those who visit your shores
Bathe them in Spring Warmth

----------


## Sporran

'Tis St Patrick's Day
Top o' the mornin' to ye
Luck o' Irish too!  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Spring has not yet come
Cold and windy gloomy day
Winter still clings on  :Frown:

----------


## cliffhbuber

McPaddy lifts a head,
From the flower bed,
With a rainbow instead.

----------


## Sporran

> McPaddy lifts a head,
> From the flower bed,
> With a rainbow instead.


Nice to see you try
Just a friendly reminder
Click on link below.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Haiku

Trinkie, Angela
Well done, kudos to you both
You followed the rules!  :Smile:

----------


## golach

Oh my Sporran has joined the Haiku polis, Evening All, flexes knees  ::  





> Nice to see you try
> Just a friendly reminder
> Click on link below.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Haiku
> 
> Trinkie, Angela
> Well done, kudos to you both
> You followed the rules!

----------


## trinkie

Sporran's help is good
Some do not know the metre
Kind thoughts on spring day !

----------


## Sporran

Happy Mother's Day
To all mums in the UK
Relax and enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## cliffhbuber

I appreciate the encouragement by Sporran and Trinkie.

I enjoy reading and writing poetry, the Shakespearian love Sonnet, being a favourite style. My not being true to form for a Haiku was taking poetic license for St. Patrick's Day. The season was the, 'Day of the Irish'.

Is St. Paddy's Day much of an affair in the Highlands?
It is quite popular in North America.

the best

----------


## Sporran

Cliffhbuber, unless things have changed since I last lived in the Highlands, St Patrick's Day is not much of an affair, and is celebrated more in North America.

I enjoy sonnets too, though I don't have much of a talent for writing them, I'm afraid. Our real master of the sonnet here is Gleber2 ( I call him the bard of Dunnet Head!  :Smile:  ) 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=14675

----------


## Semiazas

Come to me some day,
Caithness woman. One fine day
You'll be my lover...

 :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

Nice Haiku Semi
Add another syllable
To make line two right.  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

*Quick Seasoning Recipe*?

One day it's Winter
On same day, first day of Spring
Then clocks change; Summer?

(I find confusion in Spring starting 20/21 March (?) then BST on 25th.  Is Spring just a few days in the year?)

----------


## Sporran

Spring blossoms in bloom
So beautiful to behold
Fragrance fills the air!

----------


## Angela

All Fools Day once more
Someone play a trick on you?
Who's the fool today?  ::

----------


## cliffhbuber

An Edinburgh Lass,
Playing a trick or a treat,
Tis atmospheric.

----------


## Sporran

> All Fools Day once more
> Someone play a trick on you?
> Who's the fool today?


It's not me so far
Perhaps I speak too soon, though
Still on the alert!  ::

----------


## Angela

> It's not me so far
> Perhaps I speak too soon, though
> Still on the alert!


Too late for April Fooling here now, sporran!

I mentioned a little book to you and to trinkie, but didn't get the name quite right - it is called "Through the Letterbox: a Book of Haiku" by George Bruce, illustrated by Elizabeth Blackadder, published by Renaissance Press, 2003.

George Bruce was a Fraserbugh poet, who died in 2002, aged 92.

Apparently he had a habit of popping the odd haiku through his neighbours' letterboxes of an evening, hence the title of the book.

I've no idea what they thought, though ...."oh, no, not _another_ of George's blessed haikus!" perhaps  ::  

imo it's a really nice little book - would make a good present as well.... :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Easter Day once more
Painted eggs roll down the hill
Life renewed again

----------


## Angela

Failed utterly at an attempt to make up a sonnet for the occasion  ::  so here's a sort of double haiku instead... ::  

Happy Birthday Will
Some say it's the twenty third
Some think it's today

But whichever date
Doesn't really matter much
Your words still live on

----------


## Sporran

> Failed utterly at an attempt to make up a sonnet for the occasion  so here's a sort of double haiku instead... 
> 
> Happy Birthday Will
> Some say it's the twenty third
> Some think it's today
> 
> But whichever date
> Doesn't really matter much
> Your words still live on


Will born on this day?
That seems to be the question
Surrounding the Bard

April twenty sixth
The date of his baptism
Was three days later

Fifty two years on
He died on St George's Day
April twenty third

We owe much to him
Our literary genius
Poet and playwright

A toast to Shakespeare
As we still enjoy his works
Stratford's brilliant son!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Shakespeare

----------


## Big Jean

Bright blue skies above,
The laughter of the children
Greeting the weekend .


(No school until Tuesday you see, and my Granddaughter is dancing with joy !!)

----------


## canuck

What is Galway Bay,
The tune that took over the
Literary thread?

----------


## Sporran

Rainy day in June
Where has the sunshine gone to?
Skies of blue gone grey!

----------


## Kingetter

Stranger returning
Looks for a welcoming sign
None seen - doesn't stay.

----------


## Big Jean

> Stranger returning
> Looks for a welcoming sign
> None seen - doesn't stay.



While friendly greetings
Might not appear in writing,
I welcome you back.

----------


## Sporran

> Stranger returning
> Looks for a welcoming sign
> None seen - doesn't stay.


Don't be in a huff
Kingetter's always welcome
Dinna leave in haste!

----------


## trinkie

Och dinna fash now
We ken fine you're always there
Watchin an' readin'

They all come an go
Move as the spirit tells them
ALL free spirits here.

In winter some sleep
In June others return here
They come and they go

And when they return
They find a place as ever
Flow with the wind now

----------


## canuck

> Stranger returning
> Looks for a welcoming sign
> None seen - doesn't stay.


"Welcome" is the word!
Play with us on haiku thread
Spring awaits the summer.

----------


## Sporran

> Och dinna fash now
> We ken fine you're always there
> Watchin an' readin'
> 
> They all come an go
> Move as the spirit tells them
> ALL free spirits here.
> 
> In winter some sleep
> ...


Love it,Trinkie dear
Yer Haiku is a cracker
Clever multi verse!  :Smile:

----------


## trinkie

Music Festival !
Happy children do their bit
Parents feel so proud .

----------


## Sporran

Paris is in jail
No Hilton hotel for her
Just a plain old cell!

----------


## trinkie

Grasshopper Warbler
Singing in the trees last night
Welcome little bird.

Grasshopper Warbler
Flutt'ring on the breeze so light
Pretty song was heard.

Grasshopper Warbler
Stay around and sing for us
Pussy is debarred.

----------


## Tubthumper

Oystercatcher screeches morning
I'm still in kip
Shut up you brute

----------


## trinkie

I'm whispering as I dont want to wake you up..
Great !  that made me smile !!  I know the feeling when a noisey bird disturbs your slumber .

However - someone will have to say it, and as we no longer have a teacher it might as well be me.......
In haiku the first line has 5 sylllables, the second line has 7 and the third again 5.
You have to mention a season  too.....  I think that's right.
Someone will correct me if I'm wrong -   It's all new to me !!
but have a look through the thread and you will find out what our betters had to say. 

We all love your poems so keep keep them rolling.

----------


## Tubthumper

Teacher puts me right
Seven syllables is all
I spring into line

----------


## Angela

> I'm whispering as I dont want to wake you up..
> Great ! that made me smile !! I know the feeling when a noisey bird disturbs your slumber .
> 
> However - someone will have to say it, and as we no longer have a teacher it might as well be me.......
> In haiku the first line has 5 sylllables, the second line has 7 and the third again 5.
> You have to mention a season too..... I think that's right.
> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong - It's all new to me !!
> but have a look through the thread and you will find out what our betters had to say. 
> 
> We all love your poems so keep keep them rolling.


hi trinkie, you're quite right about the number of syllables -none of the 3 lines should ryhme either.

As far as I know, you don't need to mention a season really, but haikus do seem traditionally to have a seasonal "feel" about them.

oops, hope I'm not being too *loud & strident* here... ::

----------


## Tubthumper

Angela confirms
My aim is perfect Haiku
Seasons not required

----------


## Tubthumper

> Oystercatcher screeches morning
> I'm still in kip
> Shut up you brute


Oystercatcher screech
Me still in dreamland dozing
Shut up noisy brute

Haiku appeals now
Teaches soul wit brevity
Get to point quicker

Poems too wordy
Wish I could just start again
Short and sweetness rule

----------


## trinkie

Oyestercatcher says
Tubthumper snores far too loud
It disturbs _my_ sleep.

----------


## Tubthumper

Tubs is now distraught
Poor wee burd disturbed by snore?
Mother Tubs was right

Summer weather grand
Almost worth being alive
Forgive the birdie

----------


## Sporran

Tubthumper learns fast
And has haiku verse down pat
In no time at all!  :Smile:

----------


## Tubthumper

Sporran and Trinkie
Fine friends in Haiku heaven
Ta for the advice

----------


## trinkie

Others we must thank
Those who helped us long ago
But where are they now?

----------


## Tubthumper

Hannah passed away
No mother-in law cliches
She was a good friend

 ::

----------


## Sporran

Sympathy to you
And your dear wife, Tubthumper
That is such sad news!

----------


## Tubthumper

Coming back to life
Fouler weather, fairer mood
Muse is now reborn

----------


## Bobinovich

Looking here after
many moons have passed to find
Twenty nine pages!

Would not credit it
It is a popular thread
With some superb posts

Well done everyone
Well done fellow Orger folk
I'll be back again!

----------


## Angela

Welcome back our Bob
Folk look in just now and then
Sharing words and thoughts

Where has summer gone?
Thunder, rain and cloud persist
It stays cold and grey  :Frown:

----------


## Sporran

Thirsaloon's busy
Sortin' oot his owld photies
Fur us til view here

His Thirsa piccies
Are sae wonderful til see
Keep 'em comin' please!

----------


## Sporran

So nice and fluffy
Jambo's Lionhead rabbits
Would melt any heart

They are white as snow
Cuddly looking as can be
And soft to the touch!


Follow this link to see pics of jambo's beautiful rabbits!  :Smile: 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=28196

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Lit page is quiet
on this Saturday afternoon
think I'll wake it up.

Sun shining today
Think of the poor folk in flood
We are so lucky.

So many things on
Whats everyone doing
Happy this June day.

----------


## Kingetter

Longest day is gone
All downhill now until Oct
So passes the year.

----------


## Tubthumper

Kingetter hello
We have not crossed paths so far
Welcome back to you

----------


## Kingetter

Tubthumper - long name!
So takes up most of the line
Bad as Kingetter? ::

----------


## Tubthumper

Kingetter I bow
Your poet reputation
Casts a long shadow

----------


## Kingetter

Just an amateur
Though one who delights in this
Haiku inspires me.

----------


## Angela

Tennis, anyone?
Poor old Tim has gone again
And the rain pours down.

Now it is July
Forecast here is wet, wet, wet
No summer this year.  :Frown:

----------


## Kingetter

Rain on the Parade?
Washing down the strawberries
Tim gone - no Champers.

----------


## Tubthumper

Poor British sportsmen
Rubbish at all modern games
With one exception

Lewis Hamilton
A bit nippy in his car
If that's a real sport

Pie suppers and fags
Along with too much bevvy
Make kids die too fat

----------


## Sporran

Indy 500
Dario did us proud too
Won the race in May

First Scot to do so
Since Jim Clark's '65 win
Nippy Franchitti!

----------


## Tubthumper

Poor Glasgow airport
Attacked by looney driver
Thankfully no deaths

Holidays are spoilt
Better petrol spilt than blood
Irony I think?

----------


## roblovesplastic

this summer I see
two fools patting each other
where did the art go?

I don’t usually like to add to the end of a Haiku as its supposed to be a 3 lined poem, mentioning the season , with all your feelings in.

Gleeber2 could you please one more time explain the discipline?

----------


## Kingetter

> this summer I see
> two fools patting each other
> where did the art go?
> 
> I dont usually like to add to the end of a Haiku as its supposed to be a 3 lined poem, mentioning the season , with all your feelings in.
> 
> Gleeber2 could you please one more time explain the discipline?


~Until he responds -

5
7
5
which you have ok, in modern Haiku, mention of season optional, so down to choice.
My personal preference would be as a traditionalist, but topics sometimes are the deciding factor.
Most important though (IMHO) - ENJOY writing and reading them.
Hope this helps.

James.

----------


## Tubthumper

Gleber 2 is missed
Someone said Go Johnny Go
And he went away

_But without a reference to season & feeling, it's no good..._

Fools to left and right
Summer OK, some real bad
Welcome back to Rob

_And as far as haiku is concerned..._

It might not be art
Which reflects life, so I thought
But it makes me smile

----------


## Angela

Haiku makes me smile
Since we have no summer here
A small ray of sun  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Your own perception
Defines what you think is art
It is subjective.

----------


## Tubthumper

Subjective suits me
Better here as haiku fool
Sprung from terror thread

----------


## Kingetter

> Haiku makes me smile
> Since we have no summer here
> A small ray of sun


Summer's in your heart
It is your disposition
Your face will reveal.

----------


## Kingetter

> Subjective suits me
> Better here as haiku fool
> Sprung from terror thread


Why a Haiku fool?
Leave terror thread - think anew
Nice thoughts for July.

----------


## Tubthumper

Thankyou Kingetter
July sunshine, smile on face
Feet in deep water

----------


## Kingetter

> Thankyou Kingetter
> July sunshine, smile on face
> Feet in deep water


You are most Welcome
Keep smile on face - it belongs
Not down where 'the sun don't shine'.

----------


## Tubthumper

> You are most Welcome
> Keep smile on face - it belongs
> Not down where 'the sun don't shine'.


Oh Kingetter friend
A touch of 5-7-7 there!
A Haiku Boo-Boo?

----------


## Kingetter

Or a test of your focus?

You may speculate
And we know that you can count
But can you deduce?

----------


## Tubthumper

I do beer not juice
My Focus? A Fiesta!
It's good to Haiku

----------


## Kingetter

I do coffee - NOW!
Inspiration? - Islay Malt
Yes, Haiku is good.

----------


## Tubthumper

Coffee at bed-time?
Can't settle, count the wee sheep
Better a big dram!

----------


## Kingetter

Who's bedtime is it?
Count sheep? You think I cannot
Is it Dram or Ram?

----------


## canuck

Tim's coffee, the best!
But in the morn, when sun creeps
Through the shades to wake.

----------


## canuck

rob, for you the rules:
Three lines; first, five beats, then seven
End with five and smile.

To add a season
Is the best, but it is my
Constant frustration.

Gleber2 knows all
When it comes to poetry
But will he say more?

----------


## Kingetter

> rob, for you the rules:
> Three lines; first five beets, then seven
> End with five and smile.
> 
> To add a season
> Is the best, but it is my
> Constant frustration.
> 
> Gleber2 knows all
> ...


now is that beets as in beetroot? ::  or beat as in rhythm? ::

----------


## Kingetter

Alas mailbox full
Canuck's gotta let some go
No PMs for her!

----------


## Angela

You guys stay up late
While I slumber soundly on
Much refreshed today.

Thunder clears the air
Rain, torrential, pouring down
Now the sun peeps through.  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Late? Maybe early?
You wake - there's no more thunder
So no more snoring?

----------


## Angela

Me? Snore? No, no, no!
Now my feelings are quite hurt
I will go away!  :Wink:   ::

----------


## Kingetter

Thunder nae frae you?
Noo your tears join wi the rain
Och whit a fankle

Dinna gan awa 
Your smile we will hae need of
Brightens up oor day.

----------


## Tubthumper

Corned beef lunch today
Big fat rolls, with thick brown sauce
Food of the old gods

Ask not where it's from
Better just to eat and smile
Food of the old dogs?

----------


## Angela

Sit watching tennis
Sunny spells at Wimbledon
Lazy day for me... :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Any good news there?
To brighten up a dreech day
Enjoy your leisure.

----------


## canuck

Ten thousand people
Watch us dance with grace and skill
Across these magic pages.

----------


## Tubthumper

Holidays coming
Relief sighs, need some sunshine
Summer's been mislaid

----------


## Kingetter

Friend, look in your heart
Therein are all the Seasons
Summers always there.

----------


## Angela

Venus, Maria,
Maria's name in diamonds
Written on her shoes.

And across the court
Gold on Venus' racquet strings
Who will win today?

----------


## Tubthumper

Grunts, roars, shouts, screams, moans
Wimbledon ladies tennis
Sounds more like a zoo

----------


## Kingetter

'Background music(?)' from
'sporting' exhibitionists.
Is cacophanous.

----------


## canuck

Need noise from the org?
moncur's new ten inch speaker
should suffice for this.

----------


## Kingetter

> Grunts, roars, shouts, screams, moans
> Wimbledon ladies tennis
> Sounds more like a zoo


 

*'tennis racket'*

Others share your views
"Annoying sounds of summer"
That just ain't cricket!

(http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A24360743?s_fromedit=1)

----------


## Tubthumper

> Need noise from the org?
> moncur's new ten inch speaker
> should suffice for this.


But is that Lady's
Or Gentleman's measurements?
Maybe some dispute?

----------


## Tubthumper

> *'tennis racket'*
> 
> Others share your views
> "Annoying sounds of summer"
> That just ain't cricket!
> 
> (http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A24360743?s_fromedit=1)


Wood on leather is
For some the summer's soundtrack
I can't understand

----------


## Angela

Ms Henin and I
One thing we have in common
Both just five foot five.

Venus in those pants
Six foot one, so lean and mean
Such a scary sight.

Add to that her scream
I would run and hide away
Despite her nice smile.

----------


## canuck

The sound of summer
Bringing music to my ear:
Ball on baseball bat.

----------


## Kingetter

In all the Seasons
There is something for us all
But, do we know what?

----------


## Kingetter

Ann Gloag (Stagecoach Fame)
Wins her case and legal costs 
Is she so special?

(http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...al/6274546.stm)

----------


## Angela

In tennis, love is
Just a number you don't want
Does love conquer all?

----------


## Tubthumper

Tubthumper is gone
Two weeks in the rain and mud
What a holiday!

Withdrawal from .org
Symptoms include restlessness
And bad poetry

Miss the Lit thread crowd
Small but stylish wordsmith band
Hope you're creative

Fourth verse far too much
Seek enlightenment
Yorkshire very damp

Fifth verse even worse!
Until I return to .org
Keep the Haiku warm

 :Smile:

----------


## Tubthumper

> In tennis, love is
> Just a number you don't want
> Does love conquer all?


As one gets older
One finds peace in middle age
Is it forty-love?

----------


## canuck

Life without the org
Is like death, well almost, eh!
Ah sweet, sweet summer.

----------


## Sporran

Languid summer days
Hot and humid over here
Best to stay in shade!

----------


## brandy

my heart forever cries
for the child that i have lost
but three sons i have.

----------


## Kingetter

Memories seem short
When many posts were a crime
Were not lessons learnt?

A 'club' is mentioned -
To encourage many posts?
Is that its purpose?

Post counts back but why?
Is the org quite what it was?
Honest answers please.

There is Life beyond
Forget that at your peril
Visit - don't take root.

----------


## Sporran

In thirsaloon's pics
We take such viewing delight
Of Caithness times past!

----------


## Kingetter

Pictures of the Past
Are treasures. What would you take
As Today's treasures?

----------


## canuck

Caithness pics today?
Perhaps Doonreay and windfarms
Topics sure to last.

----------


## Kingetter

A castle maybe?
There are several to choose?
And what of churches?

----------


## trinkie

Holidays, children
What a lucky Gran am I
Laughing all the day.

Birthdays and picnics
With cream cakes and lemonade
Sun shines now and then.

Running in the grass
Then sleeping in the deck chair
Now here comes the rain  !!

----------


## Sporran

The Antiques Roadshow
Was at the Castle of Mey
This past Saturday

Host Michael Aspel
Looking as suave as ever
Presented the show

Family treasures
Precious heirlooms from the past
Proudly on display

They each tell a tale
In their own historic way
Granny's pride and joy

Passed down through the years
Of sentimental value
Looked after with care

Did you go there too?
Despite the heavy rainfall?
Hope you had good luck!

----------


## Sporran

Owld photies o' Week
Mak' 'is Tea-in-a-bowla
Smile 'is summer day

Lek 'e Thirsa wans
They fair fascinate 'is lass
Sae far fae Kaitness!

----------


## Kingetter

St Swithin's Day looms
Fair or foul, what will we have?
Don't ask the Bishop.

----------


## Angela

Forty days of rain?
So far a dismal summer,
Hope tomorrow's dry!

----------


## Kingetter

So, The Day has come
Bringing _what,_ from where you live?
And, for tomorrow?

----------


## trinkie

It's rain in south Wales
Blossoms hang heavy on trees
But ducks are happy.

----------


## trinkie

In Switzerland too
It is raining in the Alps
No climbing therefore.

----------


## Angela

Here blue skies above
A sight not recently seen
Small clouds still hover.

----------


## Angela

A cheerful robin
In my garden every day
Does he have a mate?

----------


## Kingetter

A day of sunshine
Rain kept away on The Day
Here in the far north.

----------


## Angela

The rain stayed away
But all last night I heard it
Against my window.

----------


## Kingetter

What follows _Weather_
In our Haiku poetry?
Please pick new topic.

----------


## Sporran

Holidays perhaps?
Where are you going for yours?
Somewhere exotic?

----------


## Kingetter

Holidays? Well done.
Away to the Shetland Isles -
Enchanted Islands.

----------


## Tubthumper

Return to my home
Good to be back among friends
Emotional wreck

----------


## canuck

Waffles wanted change.
A new name was the answer.
"No Exit Wound" lives!

----------


## Tubthumper

Band names are tricky
Fashions change like autumn leaves
But Led Zeppelin...

----------


## Kingetter

Haiku and sonnets
Limericks - whatever next?
I think its all great.

----------


## Sporran

I think it's great too!
Haiku, sonnets, limericks
Good poetic stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Sonnets are too hard
Limericks I cannot do
Just haiku for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Angela:

Perhaps we can help
So sonnets and limericks
You're able to do?

----------


## Tubthumper

Sonnets are maybe
Grown-up Haiku with bells on
But what do I know

----------


## Kingetter

You know what you like?
But do you like what you know?
Was there something else?

----------


## canuck

> Sonnets are maybe
> Grown-up Haiku with bells on
> But what do I know


In the spring, maybe
When life is more creative
Then they meld a bit.

----------


## Angela

Best left to the Bard
Sonnets are just not for me
A haiku woman. :Wink:

----------


## Kingetter

Yet, would you not care
To add to your repertoire?
Or do you not like?

----------


## Angela

Whether 'tis nobler
To try the new and different?
Or stay with the known... ::

----------


## Kingetter

Just think a moment
Of clothes that you wear each day -
Ever try new style?

And what of the food
That you eat - never a change?
To new / different?

Imagination
Colours your dreams, brings new life
_VERS_atility?

----------


## Tubthumper

Kingetter's last post
Is six-six-six in this thread
Number of the best?

----------


## Angela

Tubs, you just can't count
Try again - I think you'll find
There's an extra one!  :Wink:

----------


## Kingetter

_666_ 
The mark of the beast?
Maybe the Devil himself?
Or Count Dracula?

----------


## Angela

Kingetter, oh help!
Six six six was mine I see
What to make of that?  ::

----------


## Kingetter

> Kingetter's last post
> Is six-six-six in this thread
> Number of the best?


_and of course you mean beast, right? or is 666 really best?_

----------


## Kingetter

> Tubs, you just can't count
> Try again - I think you'll find
> There's an extra one!


 
I think he meant Postcount, not syllables or have I misunderstood you?  ::

----------


## Tubthumper

I have heard it said
The sonnet's got his hat on
And he's coming out

----------


## Kingetter

> Kingetter, oh help!
> Six six six was mine I see
> What to make of that?


 
Oh you wee devil
Stand on your head and you'll see
Quite differently. :: 

(666 - 999)

----------


## Kingetter

> I have heard it said
> The sonnet's got his hat on
> And he's coming out


Where do you hear such?
For hat, read thinking cap? Yes?
From whence cometh he?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Where do you hear such?
> For hat, read thinking cap? Yes?
> From whence cometh he?


Upon Grapevine heard
The man, whose father was child
Told me in the pub

----------


## canuck

> Upon Grapevine heard
> The man, whose father was child
> Told me in the pub


In the summertime,
You lost me there tubthumper.
Please rephrase your post.

----------


## Kingetter

Interesting pub.
With literary topics.
One I should visit.

----------


## Kingetter

Nationality?
Flag says that we are British
But what does that mean?

----------


## Angela

The Saltire to me
Speaks of home and belonging
But not to all folk?

----------


## Kingetter

Do you 'Fly the Flag'
In your home or anywhere?
Or just in your heart?

----------


## Angela

The sound of the pipes
My heart lifts with emotion
A bubble of pride!

----------


## Tubthumper

> Upon Grapevine heard
> The man, whose father was child
> Told me in the pub





> In the summertime,
> You lost me there tubthumper.
> Please rephrase your post.


The child is father
Of the man, according to
Some philosopher

Sorry if my words
Became too vague and woolly
Autumn leaves have fell

----------


## Tubthumper

> Nationality?
> Flag says that we are British
> But what does that mean?


Does our flag denote
A warning or a welcome
To other peoples

Union Flag combines
Discreet countries uneasy
In each other's beds

Is "Touch me not with
Impunity" a veiled threat
Or simple statement

The Union Flag means?
No constitution for us
And no bill of rights

And yet not so bad
If you don't like us, my friend
What are you here for?

Under flag get gubbed
At sports across the spectrum
Yet still we will try

----------


## canuck

Red white red white red
Flag is already packed
For the pond wide move.

----------


## Kingetter

Maple Leaf will join
With Heather and the Thistle
Can-Caledonia?

----------


## Kingetter

Went to Sandside House
Had tea in Stately Garden
Between sun and rain.


Sandside House today
Raising some funds for Crossroads
Worthwhile Charity.

----------


## Kingetter

A Particular
Particle found on the beach -
I left well alone.

----------


## Tubthumper

At Sandside beware
Sucked into sand politics
More than meets the eye?

----------


## Kingetter

I went like ostrich
Head in sand, but sand too hard.
Now head in the clouds.

----------


## Angela

Festival time soon
Our city becomes a stage
At night, the tattoo.

----------


## Kingetter

On General Board
Karia writes poetry
Let's welcome her here.

----------


## Angela

> On General Board
> Karia writes poetry
> Let's welcome her here.


But what can we do?
An incentive is needed
Gin and lime perhaps?  :Wink:

----------


## Kingetter

Read Trinkie's message.
Karia will surely know
How to find this board?

----------


## Kingetter

Now roblovesplastic
Is seeking new style in verse
Or will it be prose?

----------


## Big Jean

Walking through the woods
Stepping softly, listening.
Hear sweet song of birds.

Small deer comes to feed.
Oblivious to people.
We all stop and watch.

Moss growing on bark,
Sunshine playing hide and seek,
Peeking through branches.



(I know Haiku should only be one verse but .... )

----------


## Angela

Jean has joined us now
Taking us to walk in woods
Sharing the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

Literature moves 
Haiku strong on this forum
This is good to see.

----------


## canuck

Summer is the time
When muses call our spirits.
We pen from the heart.

----------


## canuck

Leo roars right now
Lions become creative
Words flow easily.

----------


## Gleber2

> Leo roars right now
> Lions become creative
> Words flow easily.


The lion roars once
As Lugh the Sun God lying
inspires poetic souls.

----------


## canuck

This Leo lives
Surrounded by super friends.
Summer life is good.

----------


## Gleber2

Leo moves Virgo
as the summer end is near
but always smiling.

----------


## Sporran

A pride of Leos
Born to be leaders, perhaps?
Or born to be wild?  :Wink:

----------


## Kenn

A bamboo rustles,
Was it the wind or,
Did the leaves speak to me?

----------


## Big Jean

Great talent shown here
By the submitting members .
Difficult for me .

----------


## Sporran

Jean, you're doing well
Woodland walk a joy to read
Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

The clock chime,
Does it record the time,
Or merely the passing of it?

----------


## Kenn

A peacock has many splendoured eyes,
Does it see with all of them, 
Or merely two?

----------


## canuck

The squeak I hear is...
A cricket, the first of the year
Birthday time is near!

----------


## Angela

> Jean, you're doing well
> Woodland walk a joy to read
> Keep up the good work!


Jean is one of us
No modesty is needed
Writing from the heart.  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

A little Leo
My granddaughter's first birthday
Tomorrow, hurrah!  :Grin:

----------


## Big Jean

> A little Leo
> My granddaughter's first birthday
> Tomorrow, hurrah!



How special it is,
First birthday to celebrate.
Memories to keep.


( May you all have a special day, with lots of photos taken ).

----------


## Sporran

> A little Leo
> My granddaughter's first birthday
> Tomorrow, hurrah!


Best wishes to her
Angelic little Leo
Hope her day is fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Big Jean

Looking back in time
At pictures dear to the heart,
Often brings forth tears .

----------


## Angela

What we do today
Making future memories
Happy ones, or sad?

----------


## Sporran

> Looking back in time
> At pictures dear to the heart,
> Often brings forth tears .


But they bring smiles too
When we remember the past
And how things were then.  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

> What we do today
> Making future memories
> Happy ones, or sad?


Both happy and sad
Whatever life throws our way
We take in our stride.

----------


## Tubthumper

Gemini is back
Though short summer passed us by
We two ain't lonely

----------


## Sporran

> Gemini is back
> Though short summer passed us by
> We two ain't lonely


Tubthumper twins, eh?
Or two Tubthumpers in one?
Glad you ain't lonely!  :Smile:

----------


## Tubthumper

Never feel lonely
But do have difficulty
Agreeing with self

----------


## Sporran

Summer's fleeting months
Are marching quickly onwards
Enjoy while they last!

----------


## Tubthumper

Summer came and went
Two weeks in April only
I emigrate soon

----------


## Kenn

Summer comes on scented breeze, golden leaves fall and soon frost will walk the land.

----------


## Tubthumper

> Summer comes on scented breeze, golden leaves fall and soon frost will walk the land.


Summer scented blast
Gold leaves blown on hurricane
Welcome back winter

----------


## Sporran

Hot summer here still
High humidity, high temps
Too hot for comfort!

----------


## Big Jean

Bright sun, gentle breeze,
Brings music from the wind chimes.
Perfect summer day.

----------


## Big Jean

Floating clouds display
Mysterious shapes, and more.
Guessing game to play.

----------


## Kenn

Underneath the snow and ice that muffles,
The river still runs it's course.
We too can be silent.

----------


## Sporran

'Tis a big full moon
That glows in our sky tonight
Bright heavenly orb!

----------


## Kenn

A man walks through a forest but he is untouched by leaf or tree.

----------


## Sporran

Haiku is simple
Lines one, three - five syllables
Line two gets seven.

----------


## Angela

A new month today
Can summer be over now?
Does autumn feel sad?

----------


## Sporran

No, autumn's not sad
With its russet and gold hues
It's rather splendid!

----------


## Big Jean

Leaves starting to fall,
Early for September though.
Too dry this summer .

Colours may not show
The many changes this year .
We wait, patiently .

----------


## canuck

Big Jean keep writing.
I love my Edinburgh home
But miss Canada

----------


## Big Jean

Ground is smiling now,
Downpour has arrived with style .
Leaves wildly cheering .

----------


## bluelady

Rain, fresh and cleansing
Cleanse the earth, cleanse the soul
welcome the rain, for what follows is the rainbow,
a new day, a new start, a clear path,
smell the freshness after the rain
Angels tears have washed the world.

----------


## Big Jean

Canuck now enjoys
All the beauty and pleasure,
Both homes offer her .

----------


## bluelady

Home, the place you were born?
the place you adopt?
The place you are happy?
The place that brings you comfort, security, belonging,Happiness
The place where you want to be
The place where you will end your days
be native or incomer
the place you love
your home

----------


## Big Jean

My home and my heart
Is where Maple trees grow tall,
And there I'll remain.

Home of my parents,
Scottish hills, the sea, and more.
Past memories now.

----------


## canuck

bluelady writes true
giving life to the word home
as the place one loves

----------


## canuck

so for that reason
the heart has many chambers
four winds to call home

----------


## Sporran

Haiku has three lines
First and third, five syllables
Seven in line two

----------


## golach

> Home, the place you were born?
> the place you adopt?
> The place you are happy?
> The place that brings you comfort, security, belonging,Happiness
> The place where you want to be
> The place where you will end your days
> be native or incomer
> the place you love
> your home


Bluelady watch out the Haiku police will get you 
Haiku has three lines
First and third, five syllables
Seven in line two

----------


## trinkie

Autumn approaches
Leaves turning brown and russet
Much dirt under nails.

----------


## helenwyler

Paler sunlight now
On falling leaves and apples
Smell them in the air!

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Autumn courts winter 
Summer failed to arrive here
S.A.D. for some.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Autumns golden hue
Mists and mellow fruitfulness
The smell of bonfires.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

The rain pelting down
Above the sky is heavy 
This is late summer?  :Frown:

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Gather nuts and fruits
To make jams and chutneys now
Ready for Winter.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

A roaring log fire
A glass of mellow red wine
Feet up and enjoy

----------


## Sporran

Hot, humid days here
Coming to a welcome end
Fresh autumn breeze blows.

----------


## Sporran

Grey September morn
Perhaps some rain by noon time
Thirsty plants await.

----------


## Sporran

Cloudy, drizzly day
Reminds me of my homeland
Mem'ries sprinkle down.

----------


## Big Jean

Drizzle for Sporran.
Warm and sunny, still for me,
But, what lies ahead ?

----------


## Big Jean

Cornstalks and pumpkins,
On front steps and gardens, stand.
Fall decorations.

----------


## Sporran

The cool autumn days
Bring glorious warm colours
Of russet and gold.

----------


## trinkie

Autumn - Sporran's back
We are in the Pink again
The sun shines once more.

----------


## Sporran

> Autumn - Sporran's back
> We are in the Pink again
> The sun shines once more.


Thank you, Trinkie dear
Your welcome's tickled me pink
'Tis good to be back!  :Smile:

----------


## roblovesplastic

My good lord above
they are still posting this stuph
winter may stop them

----------


## Tubthumper

Rob Who Loves Plastic
Does not like the Haiku much
Do we really care?

Winter comes around
Spelling goes out the window
Pointless stuph really

----------


## roblovesplastic

you pick me up wrong
yet dive in and attack me
winter wind chills me

----------


## Sporran

Warm Virginia breeze
Comes to melt cold exchanges
Between Rob and Tubs

Shake hands and be friends
Life is too short to bicker
Don't you both agree?

----------


## canuck

Caithness bound I am:
A day to see the sea, then
home to Edi lights.

----------


## Sporran

Have fun in Caithness
Our lady of the clergy
Enjoy your time there!  :Smile:

----------


## Tubthumper

Rob and I fell out
The first chill snap of autumn-
Was I just too sharp?

Suffering org fear
Was my teenage angst too much?
Someone spat dummy

Forum shut down now
Will winter be sans debate
Miss my .orguments

----------


## northener

Deathly is the .Org
I muse on winters death chill
Brought on to us all.

----------


## canuck

Spring thaw may tell us
What froze our beloved threads.
May org health return!

----------


## canuck

Yellow, brown and gold
Colours down the strath today
Sutherland glory.

----------


## Anne x

oh Canuck 
Sutherland glory oh the autumn colours
of Tree Sea and Land 
my heart be there forever 
Ax

----------


## Sporran

Warm grey autumn day
Pitter patter of rain here
No blue skies in sight!

----------


## roblovesplastic

we all repent from
what we were, summer gives me
time to grow, a little

----------


## Tubthumper

As each year passes
Summer sun helps all things grow
Each day a schoolday

----------


## Sporran

Fireworks and bonfires
Will light Britain's skies tonight
Guy Fawkes n'er forgot!

----------


## canuck

The bangs, the loud booms!
Much noice crowds in my wee street.
When does it all end?

----------


## Angela

Bangers and rockets
Sirens too, pierce the darkness.
Poor creatures cower.  :Frown:

----------


## canuck

Nice they look, for sure
With green, pink and sparkly white;
But my head pounds now.

----------


## Sporran

Colder weather now
In my neck of the woods here
Nippy November!

----------


## canuck

Who are the people
Behind the masks of orgland?
Will we soon know all?

----------


## Angela

December garden
Sodden grass, trees almost bare
But one pink rose blooms.  ::

----------


## Sporran

Christmas trees glitter
With baubles, lights and tinsel
A heartwarming sight!  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Each day shorter still
Long nights and a chilling frost
Snuggly warm indoors.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## trinkie

Cards drop on the mat
Christmas Greetings from old friends
Cheering my winter

----------


## helenwyler

Under rising sun
Bright frost and sharded ice hold
Captive earth in thrall.

----------


## Angela

Helen has joined us,
Winter her inspiration,
Beautifully done!  :Smile:

----------


## Anne x

Cold East Wind
Dull Grey December Day
One Bright Flash of Colour
Robin Redbreast on his Pillar

----------


## trinkie

Welcome Annex       


You paint a picture
Of dull grey December day
But brighten the thread.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sometime ago our betters told us in Haiku it has to be 
five beats in the first line
seven in the second
and five again in the third line !!  
Have a go it's fun  -  and send us some more.

----------


## Anne x

> Welcome Annex 
> 
> 
> You paint a picture
> Of dull grey December day
> But brighten the thread.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Sometime ago our betters told us in Haiku it has to be 
> ...


what you mean how or what do I have to do speak from the heart what I saw whats beats !!!

----------


## Anne x

Tonight another Grey December Day 
but as The Shortest Day Approaches 
and we will all take in the daylight hours 
for us is it Global Warning !!!
do we heed? 
do we care ?
Nah Dounreay there

----------


## Big Jean

Snow falling softly.
Towards home we walk quickly,
Leaving our footprints.

----------


## Sporran

We'd like to help you
To write haiku, dear Anne x
Let us be your guide!  :Smile: 

Three lines in haiku
Five syllables, first and last
Seven in second.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/haiku

Like to write haiku?
I do, and hope you do too
Don't forget to count!


Best Wishes,

Sporran

----------


## trinkie

Hi Anne x Thank you for another pretty litttle poem.
You certainly do speak from the heart, and that's great !
You make us *think* about Another Grey December Day - good !

When I say ' beats ' I mean you have to count out the rhythm in each line. This is difficult to explain here. Can you imagine clapping your hands in time to your words in each line? 

But what the hell Anne x it really doesn't matter.

You carry on sending in your poems and I'll do the clapping here at home !
Three cheers !!

----------


## canuck

Beats are syllables
In the Haiku form of verse
Count five seven five.

----------


## Anne x

> Beats are syllables
> In the Haiku form of verse
> Count five seven five.


canna cope we all your highbrow stuff dont know a beat from a syllable 
so no bother anymore thanks all the same

----------


## Angela

> canna cope we all your highbrow stuff dont know a beat from a syllable 
> so no bother anymore thanks all the same


Anne x, please do keep on posting your lovely poems! Haiku they're not, but then they don't have to be. I for one enjoy them very much.

There's absolutely no need for you to squeeze your personality into an uncomfortable poetic corset  :: !! Why not start off new threads in the lit forum, and I'm sure you'll find other free spirits like yourself will join you.  :Grin: 

Please don't stop writing!

Angela xx

----------


## Sporran

> Anne x, please do keep on posting your lovely poems! Haiku they're not, but then they don't have to be. I for one enjoy them very much.
> 
> There's absolutely no need for you to squeeze your personality into an uncomfortable poetic corset !! Why not start off new threads in the lit forum, and I'm sure you'll find other free spirits like yourself will join you. 
> 
> Please don't stop writing!
> 
> Angela xx


I agree with what Angela has to say, Anne x, so please don't give up! :-)

----------


## Sporran

A New Year has dawned
A new beginning for some
Hope for better times....

----------


## Angela

Twelfth Night comes tonight
Tree and baubles put away
Homes look stark and bare!

----------


## Sporran

Tree lights and glitter
All gone for eleven months
Till the next Yuletide.

----------


## roblovesplastic

Looks Like Likes Christmas Came
Early For Me, So Im Here
To Say Defo No

(*wombats 07)

----------


## Tubthumper

Cryptic is Rob's style
Almost 5-7-5 perfect
Perhaps a windup?

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Cryptic is Rob's style
> Almost 5-7-5 perfect
> Perhaps a windup?


 

Tupthumper why me?
show your face and be up front
stop being silly

----------


## roblovesplastic

last summer I died
 down and out and no one there

 justice will prevail

----------


## roblovesplastic

when little to post
I cometh back here mostly
summer winter awwwwwwww.

----------


## canuck

The seasons are my
Haiku challenge, but always
Rob worketh them in.

----------


## Sporran

We're drawn to the Org
Like a warm cosy hearthside
In the bleak winter.

----------


## helenwyler

Surging energy
Springs loose in the earth once more
Uncoiling new life

----------


## sionss

its easy to say
disgusted to see it gone
haiku haiku haik.

----------


## trinkie

Happy to see you
Blown in on cold winter wind
Relax, stay a while.

----------


## trinkie

Cold wind chills the air
Sit quietly and smile now
Soon warmth comes to heal

----------


## sionss

Haiku I missed you
Winter chilled my bones.
but you are not lost.

----------


## trinkie

Haiku never lost
Resting, waiting for new blood
Sel arrives in time.



_Welcome_

----------


## Angela

Daffodil or leek?
Which one for your buttonhole
On St David's Day?

----------


## Sporran

Leeks help flavour soup
Daffodils brighten gardens
Both serve a purpose

----------


## Angela

March winds blow fiercely
Mad hares boxing in the fields
A strange time of year

----------


## roblovesplastic

you could say the king
is dead and gone to us now
are you all still warm?

----------


## Sporran

Elvis Presley's dead
But his music still lives on
King of Rock and Roll!  ::

----------


## sionss

presley gave me roll
nirvana let me rock out
seasons make me old

----------


## Sporran

> you could say the king
> is dead and gone to us now
> are you all still warm?





> Elvis Presley's dead
> But his music still lives on
> King of Rock and Roll!





> presley gave me roll
> nirvana let me rock out
> seasons make me old


The years do roll on
We age each passing season
As we live our lives.

----------


## helenwyler

Twisting helplessly
Bowed and sodden daffodils
Mimic thrashing trees

----------


## trinkie

Rocking and rolling
To the rhythm of March wind
Oh lets Twist Again .

----------


## Sporran

Shake, rattle and roll
Powerful, blustering wind
Makes its presence known.

----------


## Sporran

Blossom on the trees
Such a beautiful sight here
Springtime cheers me up!  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Here these last two days
Spring's arrived -it's all around!
Could we yet have snow?  ::

----------


## Angela

Cold early Easter
Will we roll our eggs downhill?
Or throw our snowballs?  ::

----------


## trinkie

Watery spring sun
Yellow and blue flow'rs abound
Easter Egg untouched.

----------


## trinkie

Easter Egg consumed
Sky is clouding over now
Wind no doubt to come?

----------


## Sporran

Sunny Easter here
Cool but very pleasant day
Lovely walk on beach.

----------


## trinkie

Buds bursting open
Birds are in the trees again
Spring renews us all.

----------


## canuck

White flakes keep falling
Sol is not victorious
Winter still the lord.

----------


## Gleber2

'Tis said hell is hot
But Hell is to me at least
Cold as frost and snow.

----------


## trix

a long winter past
at last 'e music begins
lets rock dunnet heid

----------


## Sporran

Music at lighthouse
Rock and roll atop a cliff
Waves rolling below.

----------


## trinkie

Light music on rock
A little Brahms and Lizt now
Swaying in the wind .

----------


## Sporran

> Light music on rock
> A little Brahms and Lizt now
> Swaying in the wind .


Liszt's lilting music
And Brahms' soothing lullaby
Satisfy my soul.

----------


## canuck

A mother-in-law
I am to be, hat and all.
Oh, lovely springtime.

----------


## trix

guid for ye canuck
im no happy ifanow,
missin ma buddy.... ::

----------


## trix

lafin ma ass off,
'e 'grumpy' man cracks me up...
bet ye miss her too  ::  ::

----------


## Sporran

> A mother-in-law
> I am to be, hat and all.
> Oh, lovely springtime.


Canuck, in your hat
I'm sure you will look charming
And so elegant!  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Hats may challenge you
Enjoy your day, whatever
And return, refreshed... 
 :Grin:

----------


## trinkie

Flaming June brings rain
Roses hang low on the bush
Slugs and snails abound.

----------


## Sporran

Carefree summer days
Enjoy the sun, sea and sand
But use sunscreen too.

----------


## Angela

Outside my window
The sycamores have raindrops
Clinging to each leaf

----------


## canuck

Summer's arrival!
Long days growing shorter - but
Warmth now in the air.

----------


## Sporran

Smoke gets in your eyes
From the wildfires of summer
Hope they snuff out soon!

----------


## Sporran

Autumn breezes in
Chasing summer heat away
Cooler days ahead.

----------


## Melancholy Man

> They think they are smart
> Dissenting orgers will soon
> Go off to org jail
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Haiku 'fans' will follow up on this with more and much better.


Melancholy alone
Homour returns through haiku wisdom
Fresh breeze wafts

----------


## Sporran

> Melancholy alone
> Homour returns through haiku wisdom
> Fresh breeze wafts


Melancholy Man
Beautiful - but remember
The syllable rule

Five in the first line
Seven in the second line
And five in the last

If you count the beats
In each line of my verses
They're five, seven, five

----------


## Melancholy Man

Showa demanded rules
Man separated from love of man
In Unit 731

----------


## wifie

Life bites bum makes cry
Loneliness gives way to shout
Foolish made to look

----------


## wifie

Hopes pinned falsely on
And so wrong to do unfair 
Trick of mind bad used

----------


## Sporran

September's last day
Is overcast and grey here
No sun to be seen.

----------


## wifie

October about
Good month it is for someone
My wishes I send

----------


## wifie

I smell autumn air
Hug warmth into my cold bones
Smile at the crisp day

----------


## wifie

Faint hope is all gone
Perhaps it is for the best
Stay true but empty

----------


## Sporran

Birthday girl am I
Lady of the Libra sign
Time to celebrate!  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Oh is it today?
Balance is yours libra girl
Have a real good one!

----------


## Sporran

Thank you, wifie dear  :Smile: 
Yes, it's my birthday today
Opal is my gem

----------


## helenwyler

This day had to come.
Until summer brings you home
Fare well my precious. x

----------


## Angela

Helen, your haiku
Has brought some tears to my eyes.
Safe, happy travels.......  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

She's adventurous
And it's good to see the world
But she'll miss her mum!

----------


## wifie

Glittering bracelet
Suspended above the Forth
Travelling homeward

----------


## wifie

All my days and nights
Filled with precious moments please
Greed on my behalf

----------


## wifie

Wonderful treasure
So glad I found you about
Cannot keep you though

----------


## wifie

Anticipation
Will not be better this time
All will be so fine

----------


## wifie

We all need our dreams
Dreams can come true sometimes please
They can can they not?

----------


## Angela

A single magpie
Strutting across the garden
Does he bring sorrow?

----------


## helenwyler

Magpie brought you its
inspiring iridescence -
A haiku, not sorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Shiney for magpie
Black and white bird of the sky
He inspired you much

----------


## Sporran

Warm autumn day here
Trees barely changing colour
Winter's far away!

----------


## Angela

The second magpie
Not following its partner
Brought no joy to me...

----------


## Dorrie

Communication
New ways to express ones self
Literary skills

----------


## wifie

Sad song playing quiet
Longing of the heart goes on
Disc goes round and round

----------


## wifie

Adventure for me
Wheels turning get me there soon
New experience

----------


## EmZ

she stuck it in me
stuff went through my flabby arm
she said, there no harm

----------


## Angela

Yellow leaves slowly
Drifting down onto the grass
Autumn's with us now.

----------


## Sporran

Cooler autumn temps
No more Indian summer
Where I'm living now.

----------


## Angela

Robin redbreast sits
Atop an old wrought iron pole
Looking around him

----------


## helenwyler

Hedgehog scuttles off
Hurriedly into the dark
Winter approaching.

----------


## wifie

Wishin and hopin
Do they help me in copin?
With life, maybe not

----------


## Dorrie

Cold with no heating
Waiting for plumber, waiting
One week, two? Maybe never!

----------


## helenwyler

Tossed leaves leap and chase
In the hectic liberty
Of their final fling.

----------


## Angela

Winds rising higher
Dry brown leaves rattle past me
Nature closing down.

----------


## wifie

Will I ever know
Just don't think so, makes me sad
Hurts and confuses

----------


## Sporran

Hurt does go away
It fades with time, the healer
Wound is raw at first.

----------


## wifie

I am impatient
Just canna bloomin wait me
Someone slow me down

----------


## wifie

Fall of soft white snow
Silently so beautiful 
Turn my world so right

----------


## trinkie

Tattie houkin' time
Autumn brings Long Blues
Boiled Cod and butter.

----------


## Sporran

Halloween draws near
Children will go door to door
In disguise for treats.

----------


## wifie

Name is Bond, James Bond
Quantum of Solace out then
No guising for me

----------


## Angela

Pumpkin lantern grins 
In the dark, children guising,
Witches fly tonight.

----------


## Sporran

Witches flew away
Now's the day of hallowed saints
Ghosts and goblins gone.

----------


## Angela

All Souls day today,
We remember and reflect.
Times past, people gone.

----------


## Sporran

Obama has won
Now the future looks brighter
With him comes new hope!

----------


## Angela

Hopeful and relieved!
Today I feel quite diff'rent
America's changed. :Smile:

----------


## Big Jean

A change might be true .
Will it bring all we hope for ?
Only time will tell .


( I hope it does.)

----------


## Angela

Remembrance Sunday
For a little while we pause
Humbled and grateful.

----------


## Sporran

For homeland they died
The ultimate sacrifice
Let us not forget.

----------


## trinkie

My ears are so cold
Winter winds are now blowing
Must don a warm hat

----------


## helenwyler

All day the rain has
Plip plop plippety plopped on
My sky lights and me.  :Frown:

----------


## wifie

Breezy breezy day
Nearly all the leaves are gone
Bare winter calling

----------


## Sporran

Bit nippy here now
Hat weather at cool of night
Milder during day.

----------


## Angela

Little tabby cat
Getting used to her new home,
Still timid and shy....

----------


## Sporran

Cold, crisp winter day
Sunny and no snow in sight
Cosy here indoors.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Christmas is looming
I have hardly bought a thing
No motivation

----------


## Angela

Not happy for all
Impossible to escape
Christmas is coming....  ::

----------


## wifie

Hear the bell ringing
Heralds Santa's arrival
Christmas party time

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Woollies are closing
Disaster for all involved
Towns are torn apart  :Frown:

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Hark, the angels sing
Soothing the souls of many
Season full of peace.

----------


## wifie

Woman finds a key
Lambasted from all corners
Merry Christmas Org

 :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Such a great big gob
Much trouble it makes for me
So so sorry mate

----------


## Sporran

Mem'ries of Christmas
In times gone by, warm my heart
Bring me Yuletide cheer!  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Gone, the age of steam
Brief encounter just a dream
Romance or just lust?

----------


## wifie

The hand of friendship
Offered true and so well meant
Grasp it firm, hold tight

----------


## Welcomefamily

The light thats shining
Gives calm to mans nocturnal fear
And liberates his imagination.

----------


## Welcomefamily

The image cut him cold
Fear tormented logical thought
His head occupied.

One slash of his knife
Like madame guillotine end of life
His attacker walked away.

----------


## Sporran

We must not forget
The Haiku syllable rules
Five, seven, then five

Five in the first line
Seven in the second line
Five again in third.

----------


## Angela

A difficult year
Lies ahead for so many.
Are we brave enough?  ::

----------


## Tubthumper

Two Thousand And Eight
Greedy Bankers made fortunes
Tough for others now

----------


## Sporran

Two Thousand And Nine
Let's pray it's a better year
Put best foot forward.

----------


## wifie

A new year upon us
We start with such hope each one
Such hope in our hearts

----------


## Angela

Starting my diary,
New Year turns another leaf
In my life's story.

----------


## Sporran

A nippy New Year
Jack Frost biting at our toes
Indoor warmth welcome!

----------


## daviddd

Back to work
The festivities over
for a while..

----------


## Sporran

Twelfth day of Christmas
Decorations must come down
Or bad luck, they say!  ::

----------


## Sporran

A dreich winter's day
Grey, rainy and mis'rable
Yet my mood's not blue.

----------


## Sporran

God bless Obama
On whom we pin so much hope
Long live the new Pres!

----------


## wifie

Gone, not forgotten
Safe in hearts kept forever
Lives touched for better

----------


## canuck

White flecks in the grass?
Why, snow drops have re-appeared!
Spring must be very close.   :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Forsythia's out,
And my sycamore's budding!
We could still have snow...  ::

----------


## Sporran

Snowdrops grace the grass
Yet snow may still drop from sky
Floating like feathers.

----------


## canuck

No feathers fall here.
Snow comes in giant white blobs
Plastering the ground.

----------


## helenwyler

Our tracks already
Ghostly and insubstantial
Fill up without trace.

----------


## wifie

Whirling dancing flakes
Gather silently around
White and oh so clean

----------


## canuck

White watery mush
Edi is making a statement
Bring back the real spring.

----------


## wifie

Shiny black pavement
No it is not polished up
Just rained on again

----------


## Angela

The promised snow swirled
In flurries, but did not lie.
Dark and rainy day.

----------


## Sporran

Bonnie sicht of snow
Has turned to rain and dreichness
In Auld Reekie toon.

----------


## Sporran

A snowy Caithness
Blanketed in fluffy white
Stunning to behold!

----------


## Sporran

Cupid gets ready
To fire his bow and arrow
Who'll be smitten next?

----------


## wifie

Death is bitter sweet
A time to leave, go to rest
Peace and anguish ours

----------


## David Banks

A haiku may be
bovine consuming grasses
herd by Scottish ears

----------


## David Banks

ergo sum thought it
frivolity be it gone
knowing it did not

----------


## Sporran

Surprise of Spring warmth
Chases away Winter cold
Makes me smile again.

----------


## Sporran

Lost an hour of sleep
Early DST this year
My side of the pond.

----------


## Sporran

Dark day in Deutschland
School shooting spree near Stuttgart
Tragic March madness!

----------


## Sporran

Leapin' leprechauns!
Some luck o' Irish to ye
On St Paddy's day!  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Opened door today
Warm sun on my face, welcome
Spring brings a smile here

----------


## Sporran

Spring blossoms on trees
Nature renewing herself
Showing her beauty.

----------


## Sporran

March soon marches out
Will April come pouring in?
Not too much, I hope!

----------


## canuck

Lion weather here.
April will arrive cold and wet.
Better things to come.

----------


## wifie

Life is a short thing
Give much love and happiness
Pain is a bad gift

----------


## David Banks

No bright light was seen
not on this hazy highway
pray was it summer

----------


## David Banks

Summer street its ends
bracketting lives too many
free yourself from fate

----------


## Lingland

June will soon be here
Family celebrations
Annivesaries

----------


## Sporran

Beautiful June brides
Love blossoming all around
Sheer summer delight!

----------


## Lingland

A June bride I was
Forty five June years ago
Love still blossoming

----------


## Sporran

> A June bride I was
> Forty five June years ago
> Love still blossoming


Congratulations!
Forty five's your sapphire one
Precious like your love

----------


## wifie

Feel old feel foolish
Life goes on disillusionment
Sun on a cloudy day

----------


## Lingland

Love precious as gold
Beautiful as four seasons
Not all so lucky

----------


## Lingland

We all have down times
But hope it springs eternal
Up you'll come up again

----------


## Lingland

Quick changes in the weather
Summer heat turns cold
Confusing mother nature

----------


## Pink Lippy

One cold Friday night
Making love by warm fireside
Puts smile on my face  :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

Haiku sucks big time,
A fourteen line sonnet rocks,
Will listen harder.

----------


## Sporran

> Haiku sucks big time,
> A fourteen line sonnet rocks,
> Will listen harder.


A Haiku Hoover?
Now there's a thought to ponder
Vacuuming by verse!

----------


## wifie

Haiku not your thing?
Go write your sonnet Rheghead
We wait breath baited

 :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

Will he take the bait?
Does Rheghead have a sonnet
Under his bonnet?

----------


## Sporran

Farrah and Michael
Both are with the angels now
May they rest in peace.

----------


## David Banks

A high coo may be
bovine consuming grasses
heard by Caithness ears

----------


## Sporran

> A haiku may be
> bovine consuming grasses
> herd by Scottish ears





> A high coo may be
> bovine consuming grasses
> heard by Caithness ears


Clever play of words
Witty and so "coo"l, in fact
Do you have some more?

----------


## Lingland

Did not understand it
Slow to get the gist
Dawning on me now though

----------


## David Banks

Haiku form permits
Concentrated Campbell soup
Can hold many bits

----------


## Lingland

Campbell quality assured 
Never second best
Will always be the best one

----------


## Lingland

Where have all the Haikus gone 
A Long time has passed
Are you sleeping everyone

----------


## Sporran

Awake again now
Summer siesta's over
Haiku time again!  :Smile:

----------


## Lingland

Is Summer ending
Or is autumn beginning
Which one do you choose

----------


## Sporran

Summer slips away
But still lingers where I am
Hot and humid yet!

----------


## Sporran

Canuck and G2
My best wishes to you both
On your shared birthday!  :Smile:

----------


## David Banks

> Awake again now
> Summer siesta's over
> Haiku time again!


I'm not a verse to
Rhyme or reason or Haiku
'Cause punning is al     (lowed at any time of the year, and in any weather)

----------


## Tubthumper

Noise and threats on org
Mods pour oil on troubles
Tranquility reigns

----------


## Sporran

A hot August night
A thunderstorm threatening
In these southern skies

----------


## trinkie

Apples on the tree
Red and orange as they glow
Thoughts of crumble please.

----------


## Lingland

Yellow on the broom
Purple on the heather hills
Winter changes soon

----------


## Sporran

September beckons
Who will fall for her beauty
Too cool to resist?

----------


## Lingland

Autumn fruits provide 
Choose cream or custard yum yum 
Hot fruity crumble

----------


## Sporran

Old Thirsa piccies
Memories come flooding back
Of my childhood days

----------


## canuck

rain, rain, much more rain
cool, cold, more cold, very cold
summer slips away

----------


## David Banks

Compact rhyming skills
Orgers have aplenty and
Makes a treat to read

----------


## Sporran

Grey September day
Sun hidden behind the clouds
Trying to peep through

----------


## Sporran

Haiku short and sweet
Nutshell of expressive words
Literary snack

----------


## Lingland

Precious Memories
Of Halcyon childhood days 
Forever Golden

----------


## Lingland

Brilliant morning sun
Thunder clouds at noontime
Later wind and rain

----------


## Sporran

Revived Haiku thread
Makes me feel happy again
Brightens up my day!  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

Glad or sad we must 
  Bid one more summer farewell
  No way can it stay

----------


## Lingland

Sunshine on jewels
What a vista to behold
Morning sun on dew

----------


## Moira

The nights grow darker
More dark for the loss of friends
Roll on the Spring time

----------


## Lingland

In your heart your head 
Good memories forever
A light in dark days

----------


## Sporran

Soft September breeze
Sways the branches in the trees
Sunshine smiling down  :Smile:

----------


## Lingland

The silent killer 
Swooping talons pierce the flesh
Little bird no more

----------


## Lingland

Autumn sunny morn
Harvest fields all harvested
Mellow yellow hills

----------


## Sporran

Rivers in full spate
Caithness waters rise again
Overflow their banks

----------


## Lingland

Quick weather changes
Lochs where grazing livestock stood
Changing constantly

----------


## Sporran

Soggy September
Time to get the wellies out
Have a splash about!

----------


## Sporran

Rods of rain lash down
Ponds of puddles are pooling
Autumn's wild wind wails!

----------


## Lingland

Bouquets of flowers
Fragrant fresh and beautiful 
For the living too

----------


## Sporran

Today's nine, nine, nine
Is it an emergency
Or Apocalypse?  ::

----------


## Lingland

9 09 09
Adds up twenty seven
Now its history

----------


## Lingland

Autumn colours glow
Rich warm jewel colours Wow
Wind will blow away

----------


## Sporran

It's Veterans Day
A wild weathered Wednesday
As we remember

----------


## Sporran

The storm continues
And reminds me of Caithness
High winds, heavy rain!

----------


## trinkie

High winds and heavy rain
Will ye no come back again?
We will remember them

----------


## Rheghead

Speaking from the heart
honoring yourself to all
needs no explaining

----------


## canuck

Wonders never cease.
Rheghead posts haiku with flair.
You *can* do this pal!

----------


## Rheghead

Two hearts sadly drift
my friends just needed to talk
hoping they read this.

----------


## Rheghead

Gaelic runs amok
Orgers in a kerfuffle
How will it finish?

----------


## Sporran

Way to go Rheghead!
I do like your haiku style
Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## David Banks

Nova Scotian fogs
bring back Caithness memories
but inside I know

----------


## adasco69

Haikus are fairly easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator.

----------


## Sporran

> Haikus are fairly easy
> But sometimes they don't make sense
> Refrigerator.


Don't forget the rule!
Five, seven, five syllables
First, second, third line

(If you omit "fairly" in your first line, adasco69, that would meet with the five required syllables (or beats). Your second and third lines are correct, though, with seven and five syllables respectively.)

----------


## Sporran

December beckons
As November nudges on
Yearning for Yuletide

----------


## canuck

Haiku is a blast
But what needs remembering
Is seasonal bits.

----------


## Sporran

That's correct, Canuck
The special ingredient
Is the "seasoning"!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

It's Saint Andrew's Day
Our patron saint of Scotland
Sees November out

----------


## Tubthumper

Happy Birthday you
Andy, wir auld patron saint
Try not to get cross

----------


## Sporran

December has dawned
Festive season upon us
Time to send cards out!

----------


## Sporran

This year slips away
Father time marches onwards
The future beckons...

----------


## Tubthumper

Two Thousand and Ten
New decade resolutions
Better than noughties?

----------


## Sporran

A new year is born
The dawn of a new decade
What brings the next ten?

----------


## Sporran

Jealous Janu'ry
Envies the joy of springtime
And her warmer days

----------


## David Banks

Caithness sea and sky
be careful with daydreaming
you may get what's asked

----------


## Lingland

Freezing cold east wind
Winter so long and dreary
Longing for warm sun

----------


## Sporran

Fox strung up on fence
Some folk find it offensive
Some offer defence

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Now its wet and mild
Weather changes every day
I am forever moaning

----------


## Lingland

Calm peaceful morning
Birds are chirping merrily
Spring around corner

----------


## Sporran

Yearning for springtime
When nature renews herself
Colouring landscape

----------


## David Banks

> Calm peaceful morning
> Birds are chirping merrily
> Spring around corner


Tell me you're kidding
Birds should be given mufflers
We've got months to go

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Snow is back again
Drifting showers freezing cold
Housebound I will be

----------


## Lingland

> Tell me you're kidding
> Birds should be given mufflers
> We've got months to go


Seems I got it wrong
I should have known better
Silly silly me

----------


## Sporran

We have snow here too
Looks pretty as a picture
Like a Christmas card

----------


## Sporran

Snowflakes floating down
Dancing, swirling in the wind
Like feathers of frost

----------


## Sporran

Majestic oak tree
Winter bare in my garden
Bring her to life, Spring!

----------


## canuck

Sporran's heather sleeps.
Snow covers the mountain peaks.
The sun calls the larch.

----------


## Sporran

Cards, chocs or roses
All tokens of affection
Cupid cashes in!

----------


## canuck

Cupid stays away
Another season passes
Life finds other ways.

----------


## Sporran

Dancing Northern Lights
Celestial glow in Winter
Brightens Caithness skies!

----------


## Gregor

Here's a lunch haiku.
This sandwich is... delicious.
It's chicken caesar.

----------


## Invisible

I am nearly there
Just a few more to go now
A thousand orger!

----------


## canuck

One thousand seems high
When first the org bar you spy.
Two thousand flies by.

----------


## Invisible

Two thousand no chance
Me spying Rhegheads record
Well not this year lass

----------


## canuck

Rheghead writes with flare,
Has the looks of a Greek god.
Thus he rules orgland.

----------


## Tubthumper

One thousand posts nailed
You've made it to the finish
Of the beginning

----------


## Tubthumper

Rheghead no longer
Org pressure told at the end
Was he just a dream?

----------


## Sporran

Haiku heaven's here
I am cooing with delight
As more folk join in!  :Smile:

----------


## David Banks

Caithness does it best
horizontal rain and a'
that, spring says here too

----------


## Sporran

The year marches on
Soon it will be Spring again
Nature will renew!  :Smile:

----------


## Tubthumper

Snowdrops, Crocus, Daffs
All trying so hard to be
Uncle snow says no

----------


## Sporran

Dismal, sleeting day
Woeful Winter won't let go
Pushes Spring away!  :Frown:

----------


## Sporran

Spring pushing through now
Sunny, warmer days are here
Please be here to stay!

----------


## David Banks

Its spring cleaning time
what stays, what goes, what just gets
covered up and why

----------


## Sporran

Blossoms on the trees
Such a lovely springtime sight
That brings much delight!

----------


## David Banks

Seasons are All Good
Effusive Sentiments seem
U n r e a l i s t i c

----------


## Gregor

Banana fritter,
Do haiku have to make sense?
Colostomy bag.

----------


## Sporran

> Seasons are All Good
> Effusive Sentiments seem
> U n r e a l i s t i c


Do not bank on that
Sentiment is good for some
Perhaps not for you

----------


## David Banks

I love season of
mists and mellow fruitfulness
Cat's out of the bag

----------


## Tubthumper

> Banana fritter,
> Do haiku have to make sense?
> Colostomy bag.


Colostomy bag
Effluvium in plastic?
Haiku should be nice!

----------


## Invisible

I love sweets I do
coffee makes me full of beans
Now I will go eat

----------


## Raonaid

primary colours,
protagonists get nasty,
pixels kill Peter.

----------


## wifie

The sun is out and
The sky is blue but it is
Raining in my heart

(soz Buddy - or should it be thanks?)

----------


## Sporran

Welcome back wifie
Spring has renewed your int'rest
A new beginning!  :Smile:

----------


## ASKIT

......................

----------


## wifie

My dearest ASKIT
Give us your haiku wisdom
Spelling we forgive

----------


## wifie

The music has gone
The last dying chords played out
Memories that's all

----------


## ASKIT

.................

----------


## David Banks

> My dearest ASKIT
> Give us your haiku wisdom
> Spelling we forgive


ASKIT and its yours
we all know what it's like to
be in a bad spell

----------


## wifie

ASKIT dots today?
Sadly there are none to see
A haiku sometime?

----------


## wifie

Inbox emptiness
Silence shouts at me loudly
Deafening my world

----------


## wifie

Question just ASKIT
Poetry is free and fun
Share your words with us

----------


## Sporran

Lottery winners
Thurso has a *lot* today
Big smiles all around!  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Song on radio
Familiar chords they play
Found them through a friend

----------


## wifie

Joy in music gone
Guitar sits sad in corner
I should not give up

----------


## Sporran

> Joy in music gone
> Guitar sits sad in corner
> I should not give up


Pluck up the courage
To strum away at those strings
Strike a happy chord!  ::

----------


## wifie

> Pluck up the courage
> To strum away at those strings
> Strike a happy chord!


Courage it will take
I will find such in heartache
Yep, for old time's sake

----------


## wifie

Mojo returning
Sadness prevails but must help
Music in my blood

----------


## Sporran

> Mojo returning
> Sadness prevails but must help
> Music in my blood


Wifie gets groove back
I am glad to hear it, girl
Play a happy tune!  ::

----------


## ASKIT

.................

----------


## Invisible

Askit must be drunk
lets shake them from their slumber
Ill sing a few songs

----------


## wifie

Sing Invisible
Yer music could wake the dead
Guitar too you twang

----------


## Invisible

Waking dead how fun
Writing song bout you and jox
and of course sporran

----------


## wifie

Old age, I hope not
Is this why no Shelley there?
Our lyricist man

----------


## Invisible

Shelley gets own song
or own verse in an org song
cant fit all them in

----------


## wifie

Mr lyricist man
Can't fit them in his Org song
Talent dilemma

----------


## Invisible

What does a dairy
farmer say to animals
Haiku get it maam?

----------


## Invisible

> Mr lyricist man
> Can't fit them in his Org song
> Talent dilemma


Dilemma not here
Just pick up guitar and sing
big country perhaps

----------


## wifie

Look away then in
A big country be found by
Chance in fields of fire

----------


## Invisible

Save Me, One Great Thing
Your one in a million chap
Jox gods great mistake

----------


## Invisible

The sun it out now
Lets hope it becomes brighter
summer coming soon

----------


## wifie

Walking on sunshine
Let it be oh happy day
How deep is your love

----------


## Invisible

deeper than you think
Not as deep as the bee gess
and voice not as high

----------


## wifie

Soprano he's not
Invis is a real good guy
Not one of the mob

----------


## Invisible

shucks says he to her
will you be my manager
you can bring guitar

----------


## wifie

In the band for me
Please, I can pick a bit now
Aging rock chick here!

----------


## Sporran

Invisible Man
Song on Frampton's new album
Have you heard it yet?

Pete's just turned sixty
But he still can rock 'n' roll
Hasn't lost his touch!

----------


## Invisible

I have not heard that
Im a bit out of touch spor
with the music now

----------


## Invisible

what you doing now
on this bank holiday day
I am at work weh

----------


## wifie

I walked some ten miles
This holiday day, just me
Fit as flea, maybe?

----------


## Moira

Spring is Sprung my friend
Without you it means not much
My heart is frozen.

----------


## canuck

Moira I hear you.
Here's hoping that the new sun
Will bring some healing.

----------


## wifie

Hey Invisible
May the fourth be with you mate
Be a star don't war

----------


## Invisible

May the 4th it is
Watched Doomsday it was rubbish
Jimmy Carrs funny

----------


## Invisible

What a depressed day
Where did the sun go ya ken?
I want to go home

----------


## wifie

Does the sun reside
In invisible hometide
Nah choost his backside

(you may take that whichever way you wish and I don't think I have ever done a rhyming haiku before   :: )

----------


## Invisible

> Does the sun reside
> In invisible hometide
> Nah choost his backside
> 
> (you may take that whichever way you wish and I don't think I have ever done a rhyming haiku before  )


Oh such an insult
I will now go home and cry
Goodbye cruel Mistress

EDIT: Wifie isn't a mistress, she's just a very naughty lady

----------


## wifie

Ah wrong way taken
Haiku Mistress title - NICE
Haiku wifie best

 :Wink:

----------


## Invisible

Phew crisis over
I was calling Chuck Norris
Roundhouse kick no more.

----------


## Sporran

Joxy-Adonis
Is the birthday boy today
Hope it's a good one!  :Smile:

----------


## Invisible

Yes jox a young man
or old depending on view
or middle aged aye?

----------


## Invisible

I thought it be fun :: 
To re-arrange my bedroom
was better before ::

----------


## wifie

Stringy music box
Don't regard me with sadness
I am so sad too

----------


## Sporran

Year's half way over
As they say, tempus fugit
Time flies by so fast!

----------


## Gleber2

It has been a time
Since I wrote a daft wee verse
On this haiku thread.

----------


## Sporran

It's high time you did!
Welcome back here, Gleber2
Hope you'll come back soon  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

I may not write much
But thoughts roll around my head
Like seaborn driftwood.

----------


## Bobinovich

We're off tomorrow
On Legoland adventure
Catch you all Sunday  ::

----------


## Gleber2

Is this our summer
As the cold wind blows and rain
Falls so heavilly

----------


## Moira

Yes, it would seem so
When the long, "Summer" days fade
Let Autumn be kind

----------


## Gleber2

Cauld winters keen bite
Will soon enough be with us
Pray we live to spring.

----------


## Moira

I hope for some warmth
Before Winter's jowl's engulf
Each of us once more.

----------


## Margaret M.

Cool would be welcome
  Here in the land of the brave
  Summer smothers us

----------


## wifie

Embrace the weather
Love nature you can't change it
Be at one with it

----------


## Sporran

Hot and humid here
Suffocating air outside
Sun is beating down

----------


## Gleber2

Six degrees last night
July not yet past and gone
Winter lasts all year.

----------


## Invisible

I am awake still
It is late and I am tired
Oh Insomnia

----------


## wifie

Try toothache for size
Great for keepin one awake
Whisky I have tried

 :Frown:

----------


## Blarney

Snuggle down, stay warm,
Dawn breaks soon before your eyes,
Only then sleep comes.

----------


## Tubthumper

Beasted on the mill
Sweat stains my pants and my chair
But smiley once more!  ::

----------


## Metalattakk

'E cowld comes too queek,
Summer choost a memory,
Wife in gluff 'til May.

----------


## David Banks

Caithness sea and sky
be careful with daydreaming
you may get whats asked

----------


## Blarney

Blues of many hues
Meet steel, moss and heather shades
Wishing you were here?

----------


## Sporran

> Blues of many hues
> Meet steel, moss and heather shades
> Wishing you were here?


Wishing, yes I am
A visit next year, perhaps
Caithness still beckons!

----------


## Bazeye

There was a young man from St Bees
Who got stung on the leg by a wasp
When asked if it hurt
He replied "No it didnt
Its a good job it wasnt a hornet

(I know but I dont care).

----------


## Sporran

> There was a young man from St Bees
> Who got stung on the leg by a wasp
> When asked if it hurt
> He replied "No it didnt
> Its a good job it wasnt a hornet
> 
> (I know but I dont care).


Bazeye, that was not a Haiku, but more along the lines of a Limerick. We already have a thread for that!
http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...light=Limerick

----------


## Tubthumper

Five and Sev'n and Five
Lim'rick with a sting in tail
Bazeye missed Haiku!

----------


## Bazeye

> Bazeye, that was not a Haiku, but more along the lines of a Limerick. We already have a thread for that!
> http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...light=Limerick


(Read between the brackets.)   :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

Bazeye doesn't care
But does like to use brackets
In Haiku hijack!  :Wink:

----------


## Bazeye

> Bazeye doesn't care
> But does like to use brackets
> In Haiku hijack!


..... :Smile: .....

----------


## Sporran

Fallen remembered
Their ultimate sacrifice
Never forgotten!

----------


## Sporran

Save the Dounreay Dome!
Iconic Caithness landmark 
Do not meet your doom!

----------


## Big N Rich

Oi Invisible
Come back my friend, some miss you
Some folk immature

----------


## canuck

The road has too much 
Snow.  My car cannot get out.
I'm stuck here forever!

----------


## canuck

First the snow was nice.
I felt less homesick each day.
Cured now - snow please leave.

----------


## Invisible

Well Im back in black
love me or hate me, hello
your nightmare came true

----------


## Moira

Winter Solstice looms
The Darkest day of the year
Springtime where are you?

----------


## Blarney

New year creeps in white
Crisp but quiet underfoot 
Snowdrops buried still.

----------


## Sporran

Homeland Hogmanay
Edinburgh's street party 
Happy time for me!

----------


## Sporran

Nippy new year day
Wishing for warmer weather
There's a happy "thaw"t!

----------


## canuck

crayola perplexed
stay or leave is her problem
give her poll a push

----------


## David Banks

Talk of Robert Burns
Then talk of Tam O'Shanter
Gone from bard to verse

----------


## Blarney

Soon...to Valentines
Massacre of emotions
Hearts then spring to life

----------


## David Banks

Family is dear
Learning and growing is dear
Alertness is dear

----------


## Blarney

Fiercely biting wind,
Belies the spring that beckons,
Keep faith, it will come.

----------


## David Banks

Average day high
now one degree celcius
it's getting warmer

----------


## Sporran

Haiku revival
Let's breathe life into this thread
Haiku's not dead yet!

----------


## trinkie

The changing colours
Sporran's Haiku revival
Welcome to old friends.

----------


## Sporran

Radiant reds, golds
Illuminate the dull grey
Of this Autumn day.

----------


## Moira

Red, gold and yellow
Brighten some days of Autumn
But Winter threatens.

----------


## Rheghead

Bright sun low in sky
we will see the new year yet
hoping better times.

----------


## golach

No feelings of grief
No crocodile tears wept
C'est la Vie'

----------


## scotsboy

Sad and bitter man
Displays nothing honorable
Festering old fool

----------


## trinkie

Storms are quieter now
Many happy days ahead
For You and Yours.

----------


## Sporran

Dawn of a new year
New hope and new challenges
Good wishes to all!

----------


## scotsboy

It is creation
Are you sure my friend? Of course
Followed by evolution

----------


## scotsboy

Is climate changing?
The hot air rises above
Someone do something

----------


## scotsboy

How stupid you are
You know nothing about it
Ill talk to myself

----------


## canuck

> It is creation
> Are you sure my friend? Of course
> Followed by evolution


Create means order.
Enough for evolution
to find its footing.

----------


## Rheghead

Councillor walks out
His anger largely contrived
Onward and upward.

----------


## scotsboy

Monday on Sunday?
It's always been on Monday!
Sunday ain't Monday!

----------


## canuck

The Particles of God
Bring mirth to orgers many
And sunshine in Spring.

----------


## Moira

Particles of God
Brings Spring to many folk here
Spring leads to Summer....

----------


## canuck

Haar: New word for me.
Living in a cold dense cloud
Sums it up quite well.

----------


## squidge

Sleep will not come
Despite exhaustion dragging 
Im still wide awake

----------


## canuck

Spring becomes summer
The lawn is mowed yet again
Flowers on the way.

----------


## Moira

Autumn leaves fall fast
Summer too brief a promise
Winter chills the Soul

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Sunny June in Cal
Fall leaves mingin' 'n' mushy 
Winter blows them back

----------


## canuck

Oxford seems to rock
With academic pride, but
Edi is cool too.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Autumn marches on
winter round next corner
summer only a memory.

----------


## canuck

With bated breath we wait.
Will our world come to naught, or
Some fantasy die?

----------


## Moira

With Winter Solstice
Comes Christmas and longer days
Light beckons once more

----------


## canuck

After three weeks of fog
We had a welcome wee break
Chucked rain for hours.

----------


## Moira

Rain and mist here too
Nights getting darker and moths
I do not like moths

----------


## Tubthumper

Passing, stopped to say
Old friends are you well in heart - 
Do lines flow freely?

----------


## Moira

Birthdays in Autumn
Music, cake and special friends
His legend lives on.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

It's not Autumn yet!
Yet I know of whom you speak
Smoke up the ganja!

----------


## Lingland

Gust of wind arose
First leaves came drifting down
Autumn edging in

----------


## Moira

Autumn was too brief
Now Winter approaches us
Too coarse and too soon

----------


## Rheghead

Mama pig is dead
Old feuds surface with vigour
Reay disnae need this.

----------


## canuck

The chat room is dark
The keys have been put away
Winter for many

----------


## canuck

A storm did rip thru
The sea was high, trees got shook
Ah, winter is here!

----------


## Moira

Winter is here now
Rain, sleet & snow, all normal
Real Caithness weather.

----------

